# ICB2.0 Stimmungsbarometer: Bremsen - Stark, leicht, gut dosierbar? [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (13. November 2014)

Höchste Zeit für den nächsten Stimmungsbarometer. Bremsen sind so ziemlich das lebenswichtigste Teil am Bike, und nach einer Weile der Dominanz von Shimano scheint jetzt wieder alles offen: Die anderen Hersteller haben mit ihren Produkten aufgeholt, wie unser Test in Finale zeigte. Genug, um es an die IBC-Edition zu schaffen?


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 Stimmungsbarometer: Bremsen - Stark, leicht, gut dosierbar? [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## danchoize (13. November 2014)

Keine Hope dabei? 
Warum? Zu schlechte Erstausrüster Konditionen? 
Die scheinen aber in der Community um die ihr euch bemüht heiss geliebt zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (13. November 2014)

Hope bedient keine Erstausstatter, an dem Markt sind sie nicht interessiert. Das gilt für die Naben und auch für die Bremsen. Deshalb werden sie wohl ein heiß geliebtes Nachrüstteil bleiben.


----------



## danchoize (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hope bedient keine Erstausstatter, an dem Markt sind sie nicht interessiert. Das gilt für die Naben und auch für die Bremsen. Deshalb werden sie wohl ein heiß geliebtes Nachrüstteil bleiben.


Schade, hab ich mir dann fast gedacht. 
Somit: Shimano SLX mit 203/180er Rotoren aus der 66er Serie (einteilig, leicht und ohne IceTec Marketing BlaBla). 
Die Bremse leistet dann super Dienste. (bis man sich ne Hope dran schraubt)


----------



## mpmarv (13. November 2014)

Ich glaube auch, dass es wesentlich mehr Hope-LRS Nachrüster gibt, als Leute, die sich tatsächlich eine Hope Bremse ans Radl bauen.

Auch wenn ich selber überzeugt Shimano fahre, habe ich Magura hier den Vorzug gegeben. Irgendwo muss man ja mal anfangen, ein bisschen aufs Gewicht zu schauen.


----------



## sonic_broom (13. November 2014)

Was die Formulas angeht: Dieses "quick-connect" scheint mir am eigentlichen Einsatzzweck vorbeizuschrammen: Nämlich der Erleichterung, innenverlegte Bremsleitungen durchzuführen. Aber wenn da dann so ein Knubbel dranhängt, kriegt man die Leitung nicht unbedingt leichter hindurchgeführt als eine Normale. Abgesehen gefällt mir der filigrane Aufbau der Hebel optisch zwar gut, technisch konnte ich mir aber bisher noch nicht damit anfreunden; mir fehlt da einfach das "Fleisch".

An die Guide, bzw. die Bremsscheiben werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. Kommt mir wie eine Menge Reibpartnerverschwendung vor. Man versucht doch, die Oberfläche bei möglichst kleinem Volumen zu maximieren? Wieso schneidet man dort dann riesige Löcher hinein statt vieler Kleiner? Bestimmt bloß Maschinenlaufzeit-Optimierung.

Ansonsten bin ich froh, dass Magura endlich wieder eine Bremse auf Top-Niveau konstruiert hat.


----------



## nuts (13. November 2014)

Der Quick Connect von Formula hat 6 mm Durchmesser und passt damit überall durch, wo auch die Leitung durch passt. Er wird durch eine Gummitülle versteckt und durch einen Federring gesichert.


----------



## MJK (13. November 2014)

Ist vielleicht OFF-Topic, aber... : Was ich unter einer "lebenslange Garantie" verstehe habe ich bis noch nie wirklich erlebt. d.h. wenn das Teil (Rahmen etc...) kaputt war hieß es immer vom Generalimporteur: "Gibt es in BRD nicht. Wir geben daher nur die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung." (2 Jahre???). Kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Beurteilung heranziehen.
Meine Erfahrungen sind aber nicht auf Hayes bezogen da ich bis jetzt keine Produkte von Hayes hatte!


----------



## Brainman (13. November 2014)

Von mir aus könnt Ihr die Bremse weglassen und das Geld in den Rahmen oder die Laufräder stecken. Ich baue mir dann die Hope E4 nachträglich ran.  Ansonsten bin ich für die Formula CR3 in der Geld spielt eine Rolle Version und die MT8 wenn es keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## mahlefiz (13. November 2014)

ich würde einfach gerne mal die guide fahren, gewicht, kombination mit shifter und fernbedienung für die schnippie sprechen auch für die guide...davon dann gerne die mittlere.

nur hätte ich gern zweiteilige, schwimmend gelagerte bremsscheiben...das macht nicht so schnell geräusche.

bitte keine magura...sind ja sooo häßlich!!!


----------



## sonic_broom (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Quick Connect von Formula hat 6 mm Durchmesser und passt damit überall durch, wo auch die Leitung durch passt. Er wird durch eine Gummitülle versteckt und durch einen Federring gesichert.



Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (13. November 2014)

Die MT5 klingt wirklich gut, die würde zur ICB-Edition passen.


----------



## thehoff (13. November 2014)

Also ich würd die Magura MT5 auch spannend finden!

Gibts zu den gefahrenen bremsen mal einen ausfühlicheren bericht? (Über die Maguras findest man ja noch recht dürftig etwas)


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Für mich sind Bremsen immer sehr wichtig. In Finale wurde das auch wieder klar belegt: bikes mit schlechten Bremsen waren ein größerer Spaßverderber als Bikes, bei denen das Fahrwerk nicht ganz so prickelnd war.

Ich selbst fahre Shimano SLX mit XT-Sintermetallbelägen und bin damit sehr zu frieden. An meinem anderen Bike ist eine 2009er Formula The One, die extrem gut geht und die ich eigentlich noch deutlich lieber mag als die Shimano.

Wenn ich die beiden mit unserem Test in Finale vergleiche komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnissen oder Einschätzungen:

- Formula T1 Racing. Hatte ich als erstes. Druckpunkt wie gewohnt von meiner Formula sehr hart, wie ich es mag. Die Bremsleistung war, nachdem die Bremse eingebremst war gut, aber wundersamer Weise schlechter als bei meiner alten The One. Dosierung zunächst nicht schlecht aber, sehr bissig. Als ich das Bike am 2.Tag nochmal in die Hände bekam waren die Beläge bereits verglast (übrigens die einzige Bremse neben vielleicht Hayes wo das der Fall war) und die Bremse ging deutlich schlechter, war nicht gut zu dosieren und quietschte stark. Insgesamt war ich etwas enttäuscht, gerade weil meine eigene 5 Jahre alte besser ist.

- Magura MT5: Hab das bike (mit Magura-ElektroFahrwerk) widerwillig genommen und fand im Stand den nicht so harten Druckpunkt (im Vergleich zur Formula) zunächst nicht so toll (ist aber auch nicht sooo weich, ähnlich Shimano). Schon nach wenigen Metern wurde aber klar: Was für eine geile Bremse ! Die Bremsleistung und die Dosierbarkeit war für mich die beste aller Bremsen in Finale. Beides ist auch definitiv besser als bei Shimano SLX/ XT. Der Druckpunkt ist sehr angenehm und die Standfestigkeit ebenfalls sehr gut. Dazu recht leicht und günstig. Auch der Hebel war sehr angenehm. Würde sie sofort gegen meine Shimano tauschen und auch gegen meine geliebte Formula.

- Hayes: Bin ich nicht gefahren, aber nach Aussage aller anderen Tester richtig mies.

- Magura MT7: War schlecht entlüftet, ansonsten analog zur MT5

- Sram Guide RS: Absolut tolle Bremse. Ähnlich gut wie MT5. Auch diese Bremse würde ich auf der Stelle gegen meine eigenen Bremsen tauschen. Sie fühlt sich auch stärker und besser dosierbar an als Shimano. Standfestigkeit ebenfalls top. Dazu soll sie auch deutlich besser entlüftbar sein als die alten Modelle. War die erste Sram/ Avid Bremse, die mir echt richtig gut getaugt hat. Lediglich eine ganz kleines bischen besser in Sachen Dosierung/Hebelgefühl fand ich die Marguras

Fazit für unser Bikes aus meiner Sicht:
Keine Shimanos. Sram und Magura können inzwischen mehr und sind leichter.
Keine einfache Sram Guide. Der fehlt die Übersetzung der Hebellage der RS und damit auch Power und die super Dosierung.
Für mich:
Entwerde Sram Guide RS oder Magura MT5. Super Bremsen, günstiger Preis, gutes Gewicht.
Ich wähle die Magura MT5, weil sie für mich noch ein kleines Bischen besser und harmonischer war und da ich lieber Öl als Dot habe, das ist aber wahrscheinlich letztendlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## nuts (13. November 2014)

thehoff schrieb:


> Also ich würd die Magura MT5 auch spannend finden!
> 
> Gibts zu den gefahrenen bremsen mal einen ausfühlicheren bericht? (Über die Maguras findest man ja noch recht dürftig etwas)



Wir werden den Winter noch damit fahren und dann einen Testbericht mit längeren Erfahrungen dazu veröffentlichen. Bisher ist aber tatsächlich alles sehr positiv an den neuen MTs.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Aktueller Testbericht der Guide RS auf Pinkbike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sram-guide-rs-brake-review-2014.html


----------



## KainerM (13. November 2014)

Was sind das für Gewichte? Inklusive Scheiben? 440g für eine SLX... die HR Bremse hat mit Ice-Tech-Belägen ca. 300g, also müsste das Gewicht inkl. einer 180er Scheibe sein?

Und auch die Preise verwundern: eine SLX finde ich online für die Hälfte einer MT5. Da verwundert die Angabe eines gleichen Preises doch etwas. Auch eine Guide RS ist deutlich teurer... (Gleicher Shop: SLX 100€ V+H, Guide RS 190€ V+H, MT5 250€, die nur mit Scheiben)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (13. November 2014)

Tests der Bremsen hin oder her. speziell SRAM muss erst mal beweisen, dass sie auch Bremsen ohne den momentan üblichen hohen Ausschuss Anteil auf den Mark bringen können. Die haben sich Ihren Ruf so dermaßen ruiniert, wie Manitou damals bei den Gabeln.
Das gleich ist Magura auch noch schuldig. Und Formula ist ja nun mal schon langfristig als geile, italienische Zicke bekannt.

Wenn ich mir das Verhältnis zwischen am Markt befindlichen Bremsen und den Meldungen über Fehler, Defekte etc. anschaue, dann kann man sich momentan an für sich nur an Shimano halten. Die bieten mit der SLX meiner Meinung nach des beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Was sind das für Gewichte? Inklusive Scheiben? 440g für eine SLX... die HR Bremse hat mit Ice-Tech-Belägen ca. 300g, also müsste das Gewicht inkl. einer 180er Scheibe sein?
> 
> Und auch die Preise verwundern: eine SLX finde ich online für die Hälfte einer MT5. Da verwundert die Angabe eines gleichen Preises doch etwas. Auch eine Guide RS ist deutlich teurer... (Gleicher Shop: SLX 100€ V+H, Guide RS 190€ V+H, MT5 250€, die nur mit Scheiben)
> 
> mfg



Das sind die Preisniveaus mit denen Basti OEM einkauft.


----------



## aibeekey (13. November 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Und auch die Preise verwundern: eine SLX finde ich online für die Hälfte einer MT5. Da verwundert die Angabe eines gleichen Preises doch etwas. Auch eine Guide RS ist deutlich teurer... (Gleicher Shop: SLX 100€ V+H, Guide RS 190€ V+H, MT5 250€, die nur mit Scheiben)



Der Verkaufspreis in einem Internetshop hat ja auch nix mit dem Einkaufspreis eines Bike Herstellers zu tun... und um letzteres geht es im Diagramm


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Tests der Bremsen hin oder her. speziell SRAM muss erst mal beweisen, dass sie auch Bremsen ohne den momentan üblichen hohen Ausschuss Anteil auf den Mark bringen können. Die haben sich Ihren Ruf so dermaßen ruiniert, wie Manitou damals bei den Gabeln.
> Das gleich ist Magura auch noch schuldig. Und Formula ist ja nun mal schon langfristig als geile, italienische Zicke bekannt.
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Verhältnis zwischen am Markt befindlichen Bremsen und den Meldungen über Fehler, Defekte etc. anschaue, dann kann man sich momentan an für sich nur an Shimano halten. Die bieten mit der SLX meiner Meinung nach des beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


Ich wäre nicht bereit eine schlechtere Bremse zu nehmen nur weil die andere ganz vielleicht mal zicken könnte. Vor allem weil das bei Bremsen immer relativ einfach in den Griff zu bekommen ist.


----------



## KainerM (13. November 2014)

Dann gibts nur zwei Möglichkeiten: MT und Guide sind aftermarket unverschämt teuer, oder die SLX im Großhandel. Einen Unterschied von 100% auf Null zu setzen ist schon eine Leistung, Großhandel hin oder her.



foreigner schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht bereit eine schlechtere Bremse zu nehmen nur weil die andere ganz vielleicht mal zicken könnte. Vor allem weil das bei Bremsen immer relativ einfach in den Griff zu bekommen ist.


Also für mich ist SRAM klar schlechter. Nach der kraftlosen Juicy und der eklatant unzuverlässigen Elixir habe ich in SRAM Bremsen alles, nur kein Vertrauen. Ähnliches gilt für mich für Magura - die komplette erste MT-Generation bestand eigentlich nur aus Ausschuß, von Undichtigkeiten über butterweiche Schrauben bis zu gebrochenen Gebereinheiten war da alles dabei.
Man kann über Shimano sagen was man will, aber zuverlässige, günstige Bremsen mit ordentlicher Bremskraft können sie bauen. Andere mögen kräftiger oder aufregender sein, aber Shimano ist ein klein wenig VW... Nicht falsch verstehen, ich liebe meine Oro K24, aber die SLX ist "pflegeleichter".

mfg


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Was man aber auch sagen muss, Sattelstütze und Brems und Bremse und Schalthebel an einer Schelle hat auch seinen Reiz. (Sram)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2014)

Ich hab an meinem ICB 1.0 vorne Zee, hinten SLX. Nicht schlecht, trotz organischer Beläge, aber die DInger sind echt empfindlich und es gibt Tage da wollen sie einfach nicht so richtig. Muss ich mal gegen Sinter wechseln.
Am HT fahr ich Elixir CR mit Shimano-Scheiben (weil Centerlock). Ist vom Druckounkt knackiger, Sinterbeläge sind auch gut. Ich bin da, entgegen der Forumsmeinung recht zufrieden mit, nur die ENtlüfterei kann halt nerven, da ist Shimano mit dem großen AGB weit vorraus, aber die Guide hat den jetzt ja auch.

Am ICB bin ich die Magura gefahren ob 5 oder 7 weiß ich grad nicht. Dachte erst im Stand, wie foreigner, "Oh, Gott, die hat ja garkeinen Druckpunkt!". Drauf gesetzt, los gefahren, gebremst, und den weichen Druckpunkt vergessen. Absolut immer perfekt dosierbar, angenehm in der Hand. Gut, der Plastelook ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber irgendwas is ja immer.

Guide konnte ich leider nicht fahren. Schwanke aber zwischen der Guide aufgrund der Möglichkeit für Matchmaker mit Reverb und X1 (die ich nahezu für gesetzt halte) und MT5 wegen der Funktion.

Achja, wenn die Hayes auch nur annährend so funktioniert wie sie sich anhörte ist die keinen Deut besser als die Stroker die ich mal hatte. Die war 2008 schon Mist.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Dann gibts nur zwei Möglichkeiten: MT und Guide sind aftermarket unverschämt teuer, oder die SLX im Großhandel. Einen Unterschied von 100% auf Null zu setzen ist schon eine Leistung, Großhandel hin oder her.
> 
> 
> Also für mich ist SRAM klar schlechter. Nach der kraftlosen Juicy und der eklatant unzuverlässigen Elixir habe ich in SRAM Bremsen alles, nur kein Vertrauen. Ähnliches gilt für mich für Magura - die komplette erste MT-Generation bestand eigentlich nur aus Ausschuß, von Undichtigkeiten über butterweiche Schrauben bis zu gebrochenen Gebereinheiten war da alles dabei.
> ...



Aber es ist halt definitiv nicht der Fall, dass die neuen MT5 und MT7 sowie die Guide schlecht sind. Ich stimme dir absolut zu: Ich fand bisher keine einzige Avid Bremse gut. Auch Magura hat mM seit Jahren nichts vernünftiges. Aber: Das war nach sehr kurzem klar, dass das alles nichts taugt, vor allem im Vergleich mit Shimano. Das sieht jetzt aber ganz anders aus. Auch was man so hört, auch von Leuten aus Shops, es ist wohl mit den neuen Modellen (die auch jetzt teilweise schon eine Zeit unterwegs sind) wohl eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Mojo25 (13. November 2014)

Magura MT5  
Bin ich schon gefahren und hat mich restlos überzeugt.


----------



## schu2000 (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


>



Welche Gewichte wurden hier jeweils herangezogen? Vorderrad/Hinterrad-Bremse? Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was man aber auch sagen muss, Sattelstütze und Brems und Bremse und Schalthebel an einer Schelle hat auch seinen Reiz. (Sram)



Was in unserem Fall wohl bedeutet, das wenn man die Sattelstütze einschicken muß, es nicht ausreicht einfach als Übergang eine andere reinzustecken...find ich nicht reizvoll 

G.


----------



## cryptic. (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Tatsächlich konnte die Magura MT5 in den Rankings der fünf Tester aus Finale am besten abschneiden, sie fand sich durchschnittlich auf Platz 1,4 wieder.



Bitte keine Mittelwertsberechnung bei Ordinalskalierug


----------



## fullspeedahead (13. November 2014)

Ich find das Formula Angebot überraschend attraktiv. Wird sich zwar wohl nicht durchsetzen in der Abstimmung weils einfach an Marktanteil (=Fanboys) fehlt. Aber bei einerm Rahmen mit intern verlegten Zügen ist die Zusatzfunktion ein echter Kaufgrund, sofern sonst nix gegen die Bremse spricht!


----------



## fr-andi (13. November 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Magura MT5
> Bin ich schon gefahren und hat mich restlos überzeugt.


Mich auch,  die 7er


----------



## m03ppp (13. November 2014)

Warum ist der Preisunterschied zwischen SLX und MT5 so niedrig? Im Einzelhandel kostet die SLX fast die hälfte? Macht Shimano so schlechte Einkaufspreise?

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Magura/MT5-Carbotecture-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2015-p39898/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/S...benbremse-BR-M675-mit-G01S-Resinbelag-p35768/

Edit: Und ich vermisse die Zee bei der Auswahl


----------



## Mojo25 (13. November 2014)

Bei Magura sind im Preis ne Bremsscheibe und ein Adapter enthalten. Rechne das bei der SLX mal dazu, da gibts dann nicht mehr soo viel Unterschied.
Edit: ne vernünftige Bremsscheibe. Nicht so ein windiges Shimano-Teil.


----------



## t. eschknecht (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hope bedient keine Erstausstatter, an dem Markt sind sie nicht interessiert. Das gilt für die Naben und auch für die Bremsen. Deshalb werden sie wohl ein heiß geliebtes Nachrüstteil bleiben.



Falsch: Habe mit HOPE im Sommer gesprochen. NICOLAI wird ausgerüstet.
z.B. http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=46&clang=0


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. November 2014)

Bin für die MT5.

Man müsst vielleicht mal mit Magura reden, ob die nicht einen Adapter für Schalthebel+ Sattelstützen Hebel machen könnten.
Ist sicher was, dass vielen gefallen würde.

Aber zumindest gehört auf ICB 2.0 Schalt- und Bremshebel auf eine Schelle, dass ist fast Pflicht.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. November 2014)

t. eschknecht schrieb:


> Falsch: Habe mit HOPE im Sommer gesprochen. NICOLAI wird ausgerüstet.
> z.B. http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=46&clang=0


das ist richtig, uns würden sie auch "ausrüsten". Die Konditionen haben aber nichts mit OE Konditionen zu tun, was man ja auch deutlich an den mit Hope spezifizierten Bikes sieht. Ich mag das Inseleisen auch und finde die AM Preise attraktiv, aber für eine Erstausrüstung sind die Sachen schlciht zu teuer ( wenn mman unseren angestrebeten Vk betrachtet) Ich glaube, Nus und ich hatten eine ganz nette Idee für solche karierten Maiglöckchen, werden das Thema mal angehen und berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2014)

t. eschknecht schrieb:


> Falsch: Habe mit HOPE im Sommer gesprochen. NICOLAI wird ausgerüstet.
> z.B. http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=46&clang=0



Naja, weil die von Hope halt Nicolai gut finden  Paßt ja auch wie die Faus aufs Auge 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. November 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Bin für die MT5.
> 
> Man müsst vielleicht mal mit Magura reden, ob die nicht einen Adapter für Schalthebel+ Sattelstützen Hebel machen könnten.
> Ist sicher was, dass vielen gefallen würde.
> ...


Für den Schalthebel gibt es einen Adapter (Shiftmix). Da unser Rad 1x11 bekommt, kann man die Stütze problemlos von links bedienen!


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Für den Schalthebel gibt es einen Adapter (Shiftmix). Da unser Rad 1x11 bekommt, kann man die Stütze problemlos von links bedienen!



Es wäre aber dann trotzdem schön, wenn links auch nur eine Schelle ist.
Außerdem gibt es viele die sich einen Umwerfer wünschen, dass wird in der Konstruktion des Rahmens mit berücksichtigt.

 Mir gefällt das eben sehr, wenn der Lenker nicht völlig voll gepackt ist.

Leider geht das bei meiner Louise nicht, sonst würde ich es machen.

Wobei ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich einen MT5 zulegen werde.


----------



## k.nickl (13. November 2014)

Wenn die Schaltung nicht geht bleibe ich stehen und ärgere mich.
Wenn die Gabel sifft bleibe ich stehen ärgere mich.
Wenn die Nabe unrund läuft bleibe ich stehen und ärgere mich auch.

Wenn die Bremse nicht geht bleibe ich gar nicht stehen und detoniere im Baum.
Darum: Shimano


----------



## Da Burli (13. November 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> und detoniere im Baum.


 was hast du denn bitte geladen!??


----------



## Sludig667 (13. November 2014)

Mir ists "eigentlich" wurscht, was dran kommt, aber da ich keine Centerlock Naben möchte, fällt Shimano schon mal raus
Edith sagt, gibt ja doch 6 Loch Scheiben von Shimano *schäm* . Naja, hab jetzt Magura genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Mir ists "eigentlich" wurscht, was dran kommt, aber da ich keine Centerlock Naben möchte, fällt Shimano schon mal raus





G.


----------



## k.nickl (13. November 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> was hast du denn bitte geladen!??


5 Dosen RedBull und einen Espresso.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. November 2014)

k.nickl schrieb:


> Wenn die Bremse nicht geht bleibe ich gar nicht stehen und detoniere im Baum.
> Darum: Shimano




Ansonsten: Magura MT5 oder Sram Guide sind nüchtern betrachtet eigentlich die "richtige" Wahl.


----------



## yggr (13. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Magura MT5 oder Sram Guide sind nüchtern betrachtet eigentlich die "richtige" Wahl.



Wo darf ich unterschreiben?

Wenn sich hier Performance, Gewicht und Preis die Waage halten, sollte man zusehen, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft unterstützt wird. Und das sollte nicht nur für die Bremsen gelten.


----------



## lapalmarolfi (13. November 2014)

Shimano!
Zuverlässig, extrem gut zu dosieren, geringer Verschleiß, easy und ungefährlich zu entlüften, sauber verarbeitet, günstig, ....
Habe alle Bikes darauf umgestellt (XT und XTR) nach einigem Ärger mit Avid etc.
Habe das nicht eine Sekunde bereut.


----------



## jayzi (13. November 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Magura MT5
> Bin ich schon gefahren und hat mich restlos überzeugt.



Ebenso mich. Und ganz klar mein Favorit, auch wenn ich bisher SLX fahre und damit zufrieden bin.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. November 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Es wäre aber dann trotzdem schön, wenn links auch nur eine Schelle ist.
> Außerdem gibt es viele die sich einen Umwerfer wünschen, dass wird in der Konstruktion des Rahmens mit berücksichtigt.
> 
> Mir gefällt das eben sehr, wenn der Lenker nicht völlig voll gepackt ist.
> ...


das ist richtig, aber die hier gwählte Ausstattung wird keinen Umwerfer haben!


----------



## veraono (13. November 2014)

Also nachdem MT5 und Guide RS sich funktionell in nichts nachzustehen scheinen, insgesamt die beste Mischung aus Performance, Gewicht und Preis darzustellen scheinen, UND es für die Magura eine SRAM Schalthebelschelle  zu geben scheint ists für mich eindeutig die MT5. 
Gefällt mir deutl. besser als die Guide und Mineralöl ist mir persönlich tendentiell sympathischer (ohne jetzt _nochmal _eine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber aufreißen zu wollen).


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (13. November 2014)

Wie kann einem denn bitte die MT5 optisch gefallen?  Die Bremse ist ja wirklich nicht schön, sieht aus wie ein undefinierter Plastikklumpen! Aber gut - leicht macht es sie allemal.

Und dank der Leistung würde ich mich auch entweder für Magura oder die Guide entscheiden. Obwohl ich derzeit voll zufrieden eine XT fahre.


----------



## foreigner (13. November 2014)

Finde die MT5 nicht hässlicher als die Guide RS oder Slx. Schön ist davon keine.
Wenn man eine schöne Bremse will, dann muss man halt doch auf die Insel oder nach Italien schauen, dann wird´s aber auch teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn man eine schöne Bremse will, dann muss man halt doch auf die Insel oder nach Italien schauen, dann wird´s aber auch teurer.


Ich kenne (noch) keinen Trail, den man sich schön bremsen müsste... von daher Guide RS oder MT5 sind wohl die erste Wahl.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (13. November 2014)

Ist doch klar: Eigentlich eine The One oder Tech 3 E4, der Vernunft und des Preises halber die Guide RS. Gut & Günstig .


----------



## Dakeyras (13. November 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnt Ihr die Bremse weglassen und das Geld in den Rahmen oder die Laufräder stecken. Ich baue mir dann die Hope E4 nachträglich ran.



Dito 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## scnc (13. November 2014)

Sorry, aber die Gewichtsangabe ist mal ein Witz. Ist das mit 180er Scheibe, Adapter, Schrauben etc. ? Wenn man mal kurz einen Blick in die Gewichtsdatenbank wirft, wird einem rasch klar das dieses Übersichtsdiagramm Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht. Dann lieber gleich ganz weglassen, als Verwirrung zu stiften.


----------



## hnx (13. November 2014)

Bei mir bitte die Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau und Gabel.


----------



## Willi777 (13. November 2014)

Was ist mit der saint?


----------



## veraono (13. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Bei mir bitte die Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau und Gabel.


Rahmenset?


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und wir sagen es auch noch einmal: Das ICB2.0 wird kein Enduro, sondern ein Trailbike.





Willi777 schrieb:


> Was ist mit der saint?


Lesen bildet.


----------



## hnx (13. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Rahmenset?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (14. November 2014)

Was ist mit der Shimano ZEE?


----------



## Sludig667 (14. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und wir sagen es auch noch einmal: Das ICB2.0 wird kein Enduro, sondern ein Trailbike.


 


BlackLupo schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Shimano ZEE?


 


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Lesen bildet.


----------



## tobsinger (14. November 2014)

sieht nach sram guide rs aus, dann komplettpaket sram macht nen aufgeräumten look.
würde ich es mir selber aufbauen würde ich mir schwer tun, ob slx mit 1x10 oder sram bremse mit shimano 1x10 und auf den aufgeräumten look pfeifen. 
aber im komplettpaket wird 1x11 sicher erschwinglich. mehr als 10-11 gänge braucht für mich kein mtb. ich habs ausprobiert für mich nie wieder umwerfer! 

komplett sram 1x11 und super saubere optik, würde bei mir schon 'Haben-Will' einsetzen.


----------



## tobsinger (14. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was in unserem Fall wohl bedeutet, das wenn man die Sattelstütze einschicken muß, es nicht ausreicht einfach als Übergang eine andere reinzustecken...find ich nicht reizvoll



stimmt das? man kann doch bei SRAM den reverb hebel abnehmen und dann die bremse ohne wieder montieren.
ich geh davon aus, dass es ein 'rechter' hebel links unten montiert wird. ( @supurb-bicycles ) alles andere ist unschön. und kann leicht kaputtgehen. unten montiert ist das ein wahres ergonomiewunder!



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Für den Schalthebel gibt es einen Adapter (Shiftmix). Da unser Rad 1x11 bekommt, kann man die Stütze problemlos von links bedienen!



das dauert alles hier so lange, dass ich schon vergessen hatte, dass 1x11 schon fix ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2014)

Schade, dass die Shimanobremsen hier recht schlecht dargestellt werden. Gerade was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und die Dosierbarkeit betrifft sind die Bremsen doch echt top. Bei den neuen SRAM Bremsen gefällt mir dieser wulstige Aufbau eher weniger. Ich finde vom Design muss da heutzutage mehr drin sein. Sicherlich hätte man das notwendige Volumen auch schöner verpacken können. Dennoch werde ich für SRAM stimmen, da die Magura noch viel schlimmer aussehen.


----------



## hnx (14. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Shimanobremsen hier recht schlecht dargestellt werden. Gerade was das *Preis*-Leistungsverhältnis und die Dosierbarkeit betrifft sind die Bremsen doch echt top. Bei den neuen SRAM Bremsen gefällt mir dieser wulstige Aufbau eher weniger. Ich finde vom Design muss da heutzutage mehr drin sein. Sicherlich hätte man das notwendige Volumen auch schöner verpacken können. Dennoch werde ich für SRAM stimmen, da die Magura noch viel schlimmer aussehen.


Siehst du ja am Diagramm, wie es bei Shimano preislich ausschaut, wenn Alutech dort kauft. Da muss man P/L anders bewerten als wenn ich ins Geschäft gehe und eine kaufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2014)

Ja die OEM Preise sind da offenbar zu hoch gegriffen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. November 2014)

Sorry, aber schön sind Shimanobremsen ja wohl auch nicht, wie weiter vorne schon zutreffend bemerkt wurde.

Sie werden zwar hier im Forum oft als das Allheilmittel gepriesen und die Verhältnisse so dargestellt, als wären es die einzigen funktionierenden Bremsen des Planeten. Wenn man aber mal genau schaut, gab's damit auch schon genügend Probleme, insbesondere Undichtigkeiten. Und dass alle Avidbremsen "Mist" waren, ist auch eine Mär.

Hier jetzt trotzdem zu schreiben, Shimano top, alle anderen können nix, finde ich ziemlich überzogen.


Dass Hope seine Bremsen nicht als Erstausrüster-Teile verschleudert, finde ich persönlich gut. Lieber nicht in diesen Preiskampf-Markt einsteigen und dabei dann einsparen, wo es nur geht, sondern weiterhin den Aftermarket bedienen und dafür Top Produkte anbieten, bei denen man sich darauf verlassen kann, dass auch ein sorgfältiges Qualitätsmanagement am Werk war und man alle Teile über lange Zeit einzeln nachkaufen kann, falls doch mal was ist.


----------



## Kharne (14. November 2014)

Bei dem Preis/Gewicht Verhältnis ist das ganze ein ziemlicher No-Brainer: Guide RS


----------



## hnx (14. November 2014)

Nachdem ich die Chance hatte auch mal mehr als 2m die neuen Guide Bremsen zu fahren muss ich sagen, dass sich zwischen Shimano SLX/XT und den Guide RS/RSC nicht viel tut. Einen definitiven Unterschied sehe ich nur zur Guide R, die fährt sich noch wie z.B. die alten X0 Trail ohne das Servo Wave ähnliche Gefühl der Guide RS/RSC. Ich glaube mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der Hebel (Guide R) auch anders sein soll, konnte ich aber nicht feststellen. Die Guide R ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, daher meine Stimme für die RS.


----------



## foreigner (14. November 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber schön sind Shimanobremsen ja wohl auch nicht, wie weiter vorne schon zutreffend bemerkt wurde.
> 
> Sie werden zwar hier im Forum oft als das Allheilmittel gepriesen und die Verhältnisse so dargestellt, als wären es die einzigen funktionierenden Bremsen des Planeten. Wenn man aber mal genau schaut, gab's damit auch schon genügend Probleme, insbesondere Undichtigkeiten. Und dass alle Avidbremsen "Mist" waren, ist auch eine Mär.
> Hier jetzt trotzdem zu schreiben, Shimano top, alle anderen können nix, finde ich ziemlich überzogen.



Dem Stimme ich zu. Aktuelle Shimano Bremsen sind die einzigen wegen denen ich je mehrere Wochen verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen bin. Quasi Totalausfall wegen einer Regenfahrt. Das war auch nicht das einzige mal. Die organischen Beläge sind absolut bescheiden. So mies sind die bei keinem anderen Hersteller. Mit Sinterbelägen sind sie jetzt ok. Wobei sie weder von der Leistung noch von der Dosierung an meine alten Formulas ran kommen. Und vor 2 Wochen habe ich erst die Hinterradbremse entlüftet (Leitung gekürzt): Ja, ich hab sie schonmal entlüftet, da war´s sehr einfach, aber diesmal war´s nicht mit Pumpen am Hebel, etc. nicht getan, sondern ich musste auch 2 Spritzen durchjagen bis es wirklich gut war. Das ist bei anderen jetzt auch nicht schlechter. Und noch einen Satz zur Optik: Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack sind die Shimano SLX, Zee und Saint-Hebel die unschönsten und klumpigsten am Markt. Man hat sich nur schon dran gewöhnt.
Ich will jetzt Shimano auch nicht bashen. Mit Sintermetallbelägen funktionieren sie wirklich gut und konstant(auch wenn mir die Sram und Maguras in Finale besser gefielen), aber den Shimano-Bremsen-Hype im Forum kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> stimmt das? man kann doch bei SRAM den reverb hebel abnehmen und dann die bremse ohne wieder montieren.
> ich geh davon aus, dass es ein 'rechter' hebel links unten montiert wird. ( @supurb-bicycles ) alles andere ist unschön. und kann leicht kaputtgehen. unten montiert ist das ein wahres ergonomiewunder!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kommt wohl auf die Kombination an. Bei den YT Rädern war es so kombiniert das es nicht möglich ist. Aber sie sind dort so kulant das man die Reverb einfach abzwicken darf beim Éinschicken um den Rest weiterzunutzen bis man ne Neue bekommt
Abr ich denke so eine Kombination wie bei YT ist bei uns eh ausgeschlossen.

G.


----------



## mikefize (14. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und noch einen Satz zur Optik: Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack sind die Shimano SLX, Zee und Saint-Hebel die unschönsten und klumpigsten am Markt. Man hat sich nur schon dran gewöhnt.



100%ige Zustimmung, außer: Die Saint und XTR Hebel finde ich alles andere als klumpig und eigentlich echt schön. Die anderen sind natürlich ein Graus...

Hab auch für die RSC gestimmt. MT7 wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


>


 Santakruzeefix, es wird ein Trailbike!


----------



## warp4 (14. November 2014)

Gewährleistung: in Deutschland gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, 24 Monate ab Kaufdatum, Ansprechpartner ist der Händler, bei dem Du gekauft hast

Garantie: absolut freiwillige Sache des Herstellers, Dauer,Umfang, Handling usw kann der Hersteller quasi nach Gusto bestimmen

Gruß Uwe


Edith sagt: @MJK


----------



## warp4 (14. November 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> Gewährleistung: in Deutschland gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, 24 Monate ab Kaufdatum, Ansprechpartner ist der Händler, bei dem Du gekauft hast
> 
> Garantie: absolut freiwillige Sache des Herstellers, Dauer,Umfang, Handling usw kann der Hersteller quasi nach Gusto bestimmen
> 
> ...


 
Ich zitier mich mal selber...
Irgendwie ist zitieren und bearbeiten vom Pad aus i.M.recht bescheiden !
Es verschwinden, ohne mein Zutun, Zitate, Sätze...seltsam.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (14. November 2014)

Hatt von euch  jemand die T1 am Downhiller oder Freerider und kann mir ein kleines Feedback darüber geben gerne auch per PN, Danke!


----------



## Plumpssack (14. November 2014)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hatt von euch  jemand die T1 am Downhiller oder Freerider und kann mir ein kleines Feedback darüber geben gerne auch per PN, Danke!


Gibt in meinen Augen keinen Grund die Formulas statt Guide/MT5/XT/Hope zu nehmen. Bremskraft und Geräuschkulisse ist schlechter, sie faden schneller und generell sind Formulabremsen was Luft angeht meiner Erfahrung nach anfälliger.


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Quick Connect von Formula hat 6 mm Durchmesser und passt damit überall durch, wo auch die Leitung durch passt. Er wird durch eine Gummitülle versteckt und durch einen Federring gesichert.



Wirklich ?!
Also ich war vor kurzem recht froh, als ich für meinen Kumpel die Bremsleitung innen verlegen durfte, dass ich überhaupt die nackte Leitung durch die Öffnung bekam. Eine Schnellkupplung wie hier wäre da gar nicht durchgegangen.
Schnellkupplung hin oder her. Aus meiner Betrachtung zwar was innovatives und hört sich für Viele super Toll an. Auf der anderen Seite aber für mich ne sinnlose Spielerei mit keinerlei Vorteilen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. November 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Gibt in meinen Augen keinen Grund die Formulas statt Guide/MT5/XT/Hope zu nehmen. Bremskraft und Geräuschkulisse ist schlechter, sie faden schneller und generell sind Formulabremsen was Luft angeht meiner Erfahrung nach anfälliger.



Also das die Bremsleistung der Formula T1 zb schlechter als bei Guide/MT5/XT und Konsorten sein soll  erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich....Fadingprobleme ?
Die T1 ist absolut auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen genannten Bremsen.
Hast bestimmt ne alte und schlecht gewartete Oro K18 mit abgefahrenen Belägen als Referenz genommen.
Knackiger Druckpunkt vereint mit deftiger Bremsleistung...so meine Erfahrungen mit den Formulas allgemein.
Sie sind halt etwas ....sagen wir mal...zuwendungsbedürftiger.Divas halt.Aber wenn sie vernünftig gewartet sind hat man eine tolle Bremse.


----------



## veraono (14. November 2014)

@nuts Weil wir´s gerade von Bremsen haben, da fiel mir bei den Bildern im Eingangsthread auf, dass die Bremsleitungen an den Proto´s tatsächlich innenverlegt sind, soll das wirklich schon gesetzt sein 
Oder ist die Zugverlegung noch offen?


----------



## mathijsen (15. November 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Aber zumindest gehört auf ICB 2.0 Schalt- und Bremshebel auf eine Schelle, dass ist fast Pflicht.


Und warum? Bis auf die Optik sehe ich da eigentlich nur Nachteile. Man legt sich bei Schaltung und Bremsen zwanghaft auf einer Marke fest, sofern man entsprechende Adapter nicht zu brauchbaren OEM-Preisen bekommt. Außerdem kann man den Winkel zwischen Schalt- und Bremshebeln nicht einstellen, was ich für die Ergonomie schon wichtig finde.
Das Argument der Schellenreduzierung und somit keines vollgepackten Lenkers lasse ich in Zeiten von breiten AM-Lenkern nicht mehr gelten.


----------



## doctor worm (15. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @nuts Weil wir´s gerade von Bremsen haben, da fiel mir bei den Bildern im Eingangsthread auf, dass die Bremsleitungen an den Proto´s tatsächlich innenverlegt sind, soll das wirklich schon gesetzt sein
> Oder ist die Zugverlegung noch offen?


Ich hoffe auch, dass das noch nicht fest ist. Außer der Optik hat der Trend alle Züge auf Teufel komm raus innen zu verlegen ja nur Nachteile.


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. November 2014)

Ich finde es einfach schöner und praktisch alles auf einer Schelle zu haben.
Ergonimisch sehe ich keinen Nachteil, zumindest habe ich beides so weit beisammen, dass es auf einer Schelle ohne Probleme gehen würde.

Zugführung ist noch offen, weil die Rahmenkonstruktion noch nicht fixiert ist.

Aber die Seilzüge hätte ich schon gern innen und die Bremse außen.


----------



## m2000 (15. November 2014)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass das noch nicht fest ist. Außer der Optik hat der Trend alle Züge auf Teufel komm raus innen zu verlegen ja nur Nachteile.


Wenn du so wie Wir jeden Tag etliche Bikes sauber machen müsstest, würdest du sicher anders darüber denken. Wir haben bei unseren Leihbikes seltenst abgerissene Züge. Und das obwohl unsere Genius 4 Seilzüge und 2 Bremsleitungen am Lenker vereinen. Was jedoch übel ist, ist die Fummelei um unter den Zughüllen sauber zu machen. Und da spielt es keine Rolle ob die Dinger auf oder unter dem Unterrohr befestigt sind. Bremszug kann wegen mir außen bleiben, bei allen anderen Zügen plädiere ich für innen verlegt. 
Aber das ist ja jetzt eh noch keine Diskussion um die Verlegung, sondern um die Bremsen selber.

Also sollten wir uns auch darauf konzentrieren, obwohl imho die Abstimmung reicht und es nicht nötig ist hier seine Meinung zu irgendwelchen Vor/ Nachteilen darzulegen.

Außnahme bilden lediglich diejenigen, welche mir der einen oder anderen hier zur Diskussion stehenden Bremse Erfahrung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (15. November 2014)

Warum wollen denn so viele die hintere Bremsleitung außen verlegt haben?  (Ernste Frage,  hatte noch nie einen Rahmen mit innen verlegten Zügen)
So oft tauscht man die Bremse ja nicht,  und wenn sie defekt ist, entlüfte ich sie ja eh nach der Reparatur,  und wenn man sich ne neue Bremse dran baut,  dann kürzt man ja auch die Leitung und entlüftet sie danach auch!
Sehe da jetzt keinen so großen Nachteil,  außer, dass die Montage ein bißchen fummeliger sein dürfte,  aber erfahrungsgemäß tauscht man ja seine Bremsen nicht ganz so oft,  so dass für mich die cleanere Optik wichtiger wäre,  da ich die jeden Tag sehe!


----------



## doctor worm (15. November 2014)

mag sein, dass wenn man eine Leihbikearmda zu betreuen hat, das Vorteile mit sich bringt die Züge innen zu verlegen, dies denke ich ist in/bei diesem Rahmen aber kein Kriterium. Die Frage ist viel mehr, wie viel ist einem die cleane Optik wert ist.
Bei einem Fahrzeug, wo für mich unter anderem die Ästhetik auch dadurch zu Stande kommt, dass die Technik zum großen Teil offen zur Schau getragen wird, leg ich da einfach keinen Wert darauf, vor allem auch dann wenn es einher geht mit funktionellen Einbußen. 
Und was kommt als nächstes? Vollverkleidung? 
Ich denke gerade bei dem Rad und den Leuten für die das ICB 2.0 interessant ist, passiert es eher öfter das man Züge und Leitungen auch mal wechseln will und muss, sicher nicht jede Woche aber in meinem Fall zumindest so oft, dass es mich nerven würde.


----------



## IceQ- (15. November 2014)

MT 5 Preisleistung, alternativ die Guide.

MT 8 wenn kein Preis eine Rolle spielt.

Shimano bietet ja ebenfalls sehr gute Bremsen an (Kenne nur XTR und XT), aber mal was "ausgefalleneres" als das 0815 Bremslein das jede Bude verbaut, wäre doch mal nett.

Sehr spannende Diskussion wieder einmal, da ich leider die Hälfte der Bremsen nicht wirklich kenne, kann ich leider kaum mitreden ... und habe dementsprechend auch meine Stimme abgegeben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. November 2014)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Wirklich ?!
> Also ich war vor kurzem recht froh, als ich für meinen Kumpel die Bremsleitung innen verlegen durfte, dass ich überhaupt die nackte Leitung durch die Öffnung bekam. Eine Schnellkupplung wie hier wäre da gar nicht durchgegangen.
> Schnellkupplung hin oder her. Aus meiner Betrachtung zwar was innovatives und hört sich für Viele super Toll an. Auf der anderen Seite aber für mich ne sinnlose Spielerei mit keinerlei Vorteilen.



Lies doch bitte nochmal durch was nuts geschrieben hat. Kupplungsdurchmesser = Leitungsdurchmesser. Es wäre bei deinem Kumpel also nicht an der Kupplung sondern am Durchmesser des Lochs gescheitert. Ich vertraue da Alutech in soweit, das wenn die Formula Bremse dran kommt, sie auch durch die Löcher passt bzw. das man die Löcher generell groß genug hält. 

Wie das andere Hersteller lösen steht hier doch gar nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## beutelfuchs (15. November 2014)

Irgendwie passen die zur Wahl stehenden Bremsen nicht zum gewaehlten Fahrwerk. An ein Bike zum bergrunter prügeln gehört doch eher was aus der Saint-Klasse.


----------



## aibeekey (15. November 2014)

Dann muss aber auch ein Baron 2.5 drauf.... und ein 780mm Lenker.... und ne Kettenführung mit ICSG.... 

Achso moment... sollte es nicht ein Trailbike werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. November 2014)

Baron 2.5 gibts ja leider nicht in 650B. Aber für das richtige Trailbikefeeling gibts ja X-King und runterfallende Ketten. Falls der X-King doch die Kurve kriegt dann fliegt man wenigstens vom Rad weil man mit aller Kraft ins Leere tritt


----------



## Plumpssack (15. November 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Also das die Bremsleistung der Formula T1 zb schlechter als bei Guide/MT5/XT und Konsorten sein soll  erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich....Fadingprobleme ?
> Die T1 ist absolut auf Augenhöhe mit den anderen genannten Bremsen.
> Hast bestimmt ne alte und schlecht gewartete Oro K18 mit abgefahrenen Belägen als Referenz genommen.
> Knackiger Druckpunkt vereint mit deftiger Bremsleistung...so meine Erfahrungen mit den Formulas allgemein.
> Sie sind halt etwas ....sagen wir mal...zuwendungsbedürftiger.Divas halt.Aber wenn sie vernünftig gewartet sind hat man eine tolle Bremse.



Nein, ich hatte die T1 am ICB 2 in Finale Ligure.


----------



## sei-men (15. November 2014)

komische Interpretation, auf der Auswertung ist doch die SRAM Guide mit 28% vorne http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1736211 (???)


----------



## DHVEF (15. November 2014)

Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht. Wieso nicht die Guide?


----------



## Piefke (15. November 2014)

Es soll halt nicht gewinnen, was nicht gewinnen darf. Läuft doch die ganze Zeit schon so. 26" Laufräder standen z.B. nie zur Abstimmung...


----------



## Kharne (15. November 2014)

Die Mt5 lässt sich bestimmt gut verkloppen


----------



## veraono (15. November 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht. Wieso nicht die Guide?


Ich verstehe die ganze Grafik nicht, keine MT5 aufgeführt, die aber gewonnen habe?


----------



## codit (15. November 2014)

Frei nach H.R. Kunze: Demokratie, Dämlichkeit als Preis der Freiheit.

Die Torten passen eindeutig nicht zum Text. Für mich gilt: MT5 rules (ich habe sie und bin schwer mit ihr zufrieden)!


----------



## hnx (15. November 2014)

Da wurde der Text wohl geschrieben ehe die Grafik final war und dann einfach hochgeladen. 

"Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".


----------



## Wayne_ (15. November 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Warum wollen denn so viele die hintere Bremsleitung außen verlegt haben?  (Ernste Frage,  hatte noch nie einen Rahmen mit innen verlegten Zügen)
> So oft tauscht man die Bremse ja nicht,  und wenn sie defekt ist, entlüfte ich sie ja eh nach der Reparatur,  und wenn man sich ne neue Bremse dran baut,  dann kürzt man ja auch die Leitung und entlüftet sie danach auch!


eben. es ist einfach ein erheblicher vorteil, wenn man den bremssattel inklusive leitung zum entlüften mal eben schnell demontieren kann. das geht bei innenverleger leitung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2014)

Da hat man einen schönen Abend mit Freunden....schaut nach dem Abschied nochmal hier rein und nur Geheule...was ist da los, liebe Leut.
Ist doch schlicht und ergreifend ziemlich wurscht, ob Guide RS oder MT5...wird schon euren Arsch mal retten


----------



## jayzi (15. November 2014)

Kapier ich auch nicht. Haben wohl zwei Leute getrennt die Grafik und den Text erstellt.  Mindestens eins von beiden verdient eine Korrektur.

Na ja, Hauptsache es bleibt bei der MT5.


----------



## hnx (15. November 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da hat man einen schönen Abend mit Freunden....schaut nach dem Abschied nochmal hier rein und nur Geheule...was ist da los, liebe Leut.
> Ist doch schlicht und ergreifend ziemlich wurscht, ob Guide RS oder MT5...wird schon euren Arsch mal retten


Dann braucht man nichts abstimmen zu lassen. Zumal die MT5 auch eine Bremse ist, die nicht mal gelistet ist in der Grafik und die soll dann fast 1/3 der Stimmen bekommen haben? Bei der Wahl ohne Preislimit wäre sie nichtmal in den Bundestag gekommen.


----------



## codit (15. November 2014)

Da gibt es nichts zu interpretieren. Der Fehlerteufel hat alles zugedeckt. Habt mal Geduld bis Morgen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. November 2014)

Na, ihr Uber-Trailer hier und allerorten...die Nüsse & Co. habt ihr schreiben-der-weise ja schon mal schön in die Tasche gesteckt....der menschliche Makel....


----------



## nuts (15. November 2014)

Autsch, was ist da denn passiert? Wird korrigiert, Sorry.

was passiert ist: Ich habe - nachdem ich die Diagramme erstellt hatte - noch nach den Spalten sortieren wollen, in denen die Prozente standen, damit die Anteile im Tortendiagramm auch schön sortiert sind. Dabei hat es leider die Zurodnung zwischen den Spalten zerworfen, woraufhin Prozentzahlen und Bremsennamen nicht mehr zusammen gepasst haben - ist mir nicht direkt aufgefallen, weil es nicht alle Diagramme (sondern nur das "Bremsen einzeln, IBC-Edition") betroffen hat. Fehler ist korrigiert, hier nochmals das Ergebnis in Zahlen:

Bremsen für die IBC-Edition:

Magura MT528.56%
Sram Guide RS19.97%
Shimano XT18.92%
Shimano SLX11.81%
Sram Guide RSC9.98%

Bremsen ohne Preislimit:

Sram Guide RSC27.50%
Shimano XT23.32%
Magura MT719.84%
Magura MT88.62%
Formula T15.40%

Damit sind die MT5 und die Guide (mit Variante!) die Gewinner für die IBC-Edition. Ohne Preislimit sind es die Guide und die XT, die MT5 Stimmen sind quasi komplett zu MT7 und MT8 gewandert. In den Paketen werden wir vornehmlich die MT5 berücksichtigen, evtl. noch die Guide RS.


----------



## hnx (16. November 2014)

@nuts
Werden für das ICB also immer die Abstimmungssieger automatisch als gesetzt gewählt, so wie es bei der Bremse der Fall ist?


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2014)

Oh...ich hab nen Testsieger ohne Preislimit als Stopper montiert...fühle mich geehrt...dere... 
Tausche WiPO-Trophäen _en gros_ gegen _einen_ "ich fahr ein Stückerl vom 'ICB no limits'


----------



## nuts (16. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> @nuts
> Werden für das ICB also immer die Abstimmungssieger automatisch als gesetzt gewählt, so wie es bei der Bremse der Fall ist?



Nein, wir werden voraussichtlich 5 Pakete aus den Testsiegern kombinieren, und die stehen dann verbindlich zur Wahl. Da könnte - weil es jetzt so knapp ist - auch die Guide RS mit reinkommen.

Wir müssen halt gucken: Am Ende sollen 5 Bikes zur Auswahl stehen, die jedes für sich stimmig sind. Beispielsweise werden wir ein leichtes mit den am besten gewählten leichten Komponenten zur Wahl stellen (Dämpfer ohne Piggyback, Schmalere Felge, Weniger Speichen, ...), ein eher Enduro-mäßiges, und davon dann evtl. Varianten mit den Komponenten, die hier gut abgeschnitten haben.

Bei der Federung war da wenig außer der Pike und den Monarchen, evtl. noch Mattoc oder Marzocchi.
Bei den Laufrädern waren es der Eigenbau 1 (breit, robust) und der Roam 40 (leicht)
Bei den Bremsen ist es jetzt die MT5 und die Guide RS.
Aus grob diesen Komponenten (und denen, über die wir noch vorab abstimmen) basteln wir Pakete, und über die wird endgültig abgestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (16. November 2014)

@nuts kann man nicht aus allen abgestimmten teilen eine abstimmung vor der Varianten abstimmung machen, wo sich im prinzip jeder sein Fahrrad zusmamenstellen kann. Vlt kann man da ja auch nochmal einen Trend zu bestimmten kombinationen erkennen, oder vlt kristallisiert sich ja sogar ein beliebtestes fahrrad raus. Ich fänds in jedem fall interessant.


----------



## foreigner (16. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Nein, wir werden voraussichtlich 5 Pakete aus den Testsiegern kombinieren, und die stehen dann verbindlich zur Wahl. Da könnte - weil es jetzt so knapp ist - auch die Guide RS mit reinkommen.
> 
> Wir müssen halt gucken: Am Ende sollen 5 Bikes zur Auswahl stehen, die jedes für sich stimmig sind. Beispielsweise werden wir ein leichtes mit den am besten gewählten leichten Komponenten zur Wahl stellen (Dämpfer ohne Piggyback, Schmalere Felge, Weniger Speichen, ...), ein eher Enduro-mäßiges, und davon dann evtl. Varianten mit den Komponenten, die hier gut abgeschnitten haben.
> 
> ...


Da bin ich aber der Meinung, dass die finale Abstimmung mit absoluter Mehrheit gewonnen werden müsste. Entweder im ersten Ergebnis, oder dann halt eine Stichwahl. Ansonsten macht das bei 5 Ausstattungen wenig Sinn, vor allem wenn man in die eine Richtung 1 Variante baut und in die andere 4 ähnliche.
Für die eine wirklich relevante Ausstattungs-Wahl sollte man sich den Luxus einer absoluten Mehrheit schon leisten.


----------



## PamA2013 (16. November 2014)

Und danach dann noch eine Abstimmung, wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Ausstattungsergebniss, wo man in % angeben kann wie nah wir dran sind.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Und danach dann noch eine Abstimmung, wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Ausstattungsergebniss, wo man in % angeben kann wie nah wir dran sind.


Wer ganz unzufrieden ist, Angabe in ContraCent und wem die Chose noch zu billig ist, in TeuroCent.


----------



## fullspeedahead (16. November 2014)

Ich versteh den letzten Kommentar nicht so ganz - am Ende der ganzen Einzelabstimmungen soll eine Abstimmung über 5 verschiedene Gesamtpakete der IBC-Edition stehen?

Und die sollen dann erst recht unterschiedliche Konzepte widerspiegeln - nämlich ein mehr endurolastiges (Reifen/Federelemente/etc) und eins das mehr gewichtsoptimiert auf Allmountain ausgelegt ist? 

Hmmm - also ich würd eher am Ende 2 oder 3 Pakete zur Abstimmung anbieten, die dann aber nicht auf verschiedenen Auslegungen des Konzepts basieren, sondern eher darauf, dass zB ein Dämpfer mit Piggyback auch mehr kostet und daher vielleicht an anderer Stelle nur das zweit- oder drittbeliebteste Produkt ins Paket aufgenommen werden kann. 

Weil bei einer Abstimmung über Konzepte wird sich sowieso wieder die sehr starke Enduro/DH Fraktion hier durchsetzen, einfach weil sie so ein Radl grundsätzlich lässiger finden, ganz unabhängig davon ob sie es je überlegen so auch zu kaufen.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (16. November 2014)

@fullspeedahead Ja dat hab ich auch schon kritisiert, anfangs wollten wir ein "Fun-Trailbike" für alles bauen, jetzt sind wir mit dem Monarch+ und den i25 auf dem besten Weg in Richtung Enduro-Geballer .

Die Bremsen sind aber mMn sehr passend gewählt, hier stimmt Preis/Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. November 2014)

Und wenn schon, sowas nennt sich Mehrheitsbeschluss.
Wer nicht will was die Mehrheit beschlossen hat, der muss sich halt ein individual Aufbau leisten oder ein anderes Rad kaufen. Immer wieder die gleiche Leier.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2014)

Wo passt jetzt eine Vierkolbenbremse nicht zu einem Dämpfer mit AGB und einer Felge die auch mal den einen oder anderen Durchschlag überlebt?


----------



## foreigner (16. November 2014)

Immer wieder die AGB Diskussion. Ein AGB hat schrecklich wenig damit zu tun ob das bike jetzt ein AllMountain-lastigeres oder Enduro-lastigers Bike wird. In beiden Bereichen sind solche Dämpfer durchaus gebräuchlich. Für Dämpfer ohne AGB waren gerade mal müde 20%. Also, kann man sich eigentlich gedanklich von den AGB-losen Dämpfern verabschieden.
Mir ging es eher in meinem Kommentar darum, dass beispielsweise wenn zwei bikes (mit AGB) viele Stimmen bekommen, zwischen diesen nochmal alle wählen können, weil dennoch eine deutlich leichtere und eine schwerere Variante dabei ist. Beispielsweise war das Laufradergebnis ja deutlich weniger eindeutig, wie das beim Fahrwerk.


----------



## zuki (16. November 2014)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> eben. es ist einfach ein erheblicher vorteil, wenn man den bremssattel inklusive leitung zum entlüften mal eben schnell demontieren kann. das geht bei innenverleger leitung nicht.



Also ich habe am aktuellen Rahmen eine innen verlegte Leitung. Selbst der Wechsel der kompletten Bremse war eine Sache von wenigen Minuten. Hatte ich mir komplizierter vorgestellt, war es aber nicht.


----------



## beutelfuchs (16. November 2014)

Wäre halt mal interessant fuer welche Art Trails das Bike taugen soll. Fuer Finale hätte ich gern  die stärksten Bremsen und stabile Felgen und auf dem Rennsteig braucht man weder AGB, 150mm oder Procore. Nur wozu soll ein kruder Mix taugen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. November 2014)

Ich sehe es als AM/FR Hardtail mit Federweg. Das trifft für mich am ehesten zu.


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> ... den i25 auf dem besten Weg in Richtung Enduro-Geballer .
> ...



Frei nach @foreigner:
Immer wieder die Felgenbreiten-Diskussion. Die Felgenbreite hat schrecklich wenig damit zu tun ob das bike jetzt ein AllMountain-lastigeres oder Enduro-lastigers Bike wird. In beiden Bereichen sind breite Felgen durchaus von Vorteil.


----------



## fullspeedahead (16. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Und wenn schon, sowas nennt sich Mehrheitsbeschluss.
> Wer nicht will was die Mehrheit beschlossen hat, der muss sich halt ein individual Aufbau leisten oder ein anderes Rad kaufen. Immer wieder die gleiche Leier.


Schön dass du tatsächliche Argumente und nicht einfach Totschlagargument vorbringst...

Ergebnis-Bias durch ein Abstimmungs-Teilnehmerfeld, das nicht die Gruppe potentieller Käufer repräsentativ vertritt, ist ein Problem, das man ignorieren kann oder auch nicht. 

MEHRHEITSBESCHLUSS ist vieles. Man könnte zB entscheiden, dass gleich mal alle Leute nicht abstimmen können, die zB bei der ersten Abstimmung über den Preis gleich 2 Kategorien drüber oder drunter gestimmt haben, weil für sie die IBC-Edition wohl eh nicht interessant ist. Oder man könnte 5€ für einen Tipp verlangen, die man aber bei einer Bestellung des Fahrrads wieder (evtl sogar doppelt) gutgeschrieben bekommt. Oder man könnte die Abstimmung auch für nicht-IBC-Mitglieder öffnen. Etc. 
Das alles würde zu irgendeinem nicht immer deckungsgleichen Ergebnis führen, mit ach so neutralem und absolutem "Mehrheitsbeschluss". 

Oder man versucht halt das Feld der "Stimmberechtigten" nicht zu verändern, aber die Fragestellung in einer Art zu gestalten, dass das Ergebnis eben möglichst das optimale Produkt für die Käufer herausfiltert und nicht Mehrheitsverhältnisse in der Gruppe der aktiven User, die eh längst bekannt sind (nämlich der Überhang der "Abfahrtsfraktion" - zu der ich nebenbei bemerkt selbst gehöre).


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. November 2014)

Vergesst nicht - hier schreiben circa 50 Leute oder lass es 100 sein. Abstimmen tun aber mehr als 1000 die sicher nur durch eine Stimme aber nicht durch ein schriftliches Statement äußern. Man kann also nicht auf der Stimmung aus dem Forum auf das Abstimmungergebnis schließen oder umgedreht!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Abstimmung hin oder her, die MT5 hat mal die Shimanodominanz durchbrochen und fertig 
Damit sollten wir zufrieden sein...hab selber übriegens die Shimano angekreuzt 
Und die Guide hatte eh nie eine Chance. Ihr scheinbar ebenbürges Wahlergebnis zum ersten Platz resultiert aus dem Sprichwort, "Wenn 2 sich streiten, freut sich der Dritte" 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abstimmung hin oder her, die MT5 hat mal die Shimanodominanz durchbrochen und fertig
> Damit sollten wir zufrieden sein...hab selber übriegens die Shimano angekreuzt
> Und die Guide hatte eh nie eine Chance. Ihr scheinbar ebenbürges Wahlergebnis zum ersten Platz resultiert aus dem Sprichwort, "Wenn 2 sich streiten, freut sich der Dritte"
> 
> G.


Sagst du, ich hätte gesagt dass der shimano rotz nie eine chance gehabt hätte. so hat jeder seine Favoriten


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Sagst du, ich hätte gesagt dass der shimano rotz nie eine chance gehabt hätte. so hat jeder seine Favoriten



Gäbe es bei der Abstimmung keine Shimano, hätte Magura mit der neuen Bremse haushoch gewonnen. Gäbe es keine Magura bei der Abstimmung, dann läge die Shimano haushoch vorne.
Darauf kommt jeder auch nur halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch.

G.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gäbe es bei der Abstimmung keine Shimano, hätte Magura mit der neuen Bremse haushoch gewonnen. Gäbe es keine Magura bei der Abstimmung, dann läge die Shimano haushoch vorne.
> Darauf kommt jeder auch nur halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch.
> 
> G.


----------



## Da Burli (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gäbe es bei der Abstimmung keine Shimano, hätte Magura mit der neuen Bremse haushoch gewonnen. Gäbe es keine Magura bei der Abstimmung, dann läge die Shimano haushoch vorne.
> Darauf kommt jeder auch nur halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch.
> 
> G.



Keine Ahnung, woher du die Annahme nimmst, dass wenn es kein Shimano oder Magura gäbe alle den anderen Hersteller wählen würden, keiner aber Sram!?
Ich finde als logisch denkender Mensch, dass die Abstimmung nur zeigt, dass sich die drei Hersteller sich relativ gleich den Kuchen aufteilen, und die große Dominanz von Shimano vorbei ist!


----------



## veraono (16. November 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> Schön dass du tatsächliche Argumente und nicht einfach Totschlagargument vorbringst...
> 
> Ergebnis-Bias durch ein Abstimmungs-Teilnehmerfeld, das nicht die Gruppe potentieller Käufer repräsentativ vertritt, ist ein Problem, das man ignorieren kann oder auch nicht.
> 
> ...


Bei allem Respekt aber das ist viel Luft um auszudrücken, dass dir das Projekt und der Gedanke dahinter nicht zusagen. Ich wüsste nicht wo der Ergebnis-bias sein sollte wenn man die Meinung möglichst vieler IBC-Mitglieder abfragen will (Nein, nicht nur die der Käufer) und regelmäßig über 1000  mitmachen.
Es soll das ICB werden und genau das wird es doch gerade , wüsste nicht was daran Totschlag sein sollte.
Müßige Diskussion.


----------



## foreigner (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gäbe es bei der Abstimmung keine Shimano, hätte Magura mit der neuen Bremse haushoch gewonnen. Gäbe es keine Magura bei der Abstimmung, dann läge die Shimano haushoch vorne.
> Darauf kommt jeder auch nur halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch.
> 
> G.


Also ich hab 2x Magura gewählt. Hätte es Magura nicht gegeben hätte ich Avid gewählt.


----------



## PamA2013 (16. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also ich hab 2x Magura gewählt. Hätte es Magura nicht gegeben hätte ich Avid gewählt.


1x mal magura und 1x sram. magura wegen der besseren preis leistung, sram weil ich damit nur gute erfahrungen gemacht habe, bei mittlerweile 6 Bremsen.


----------



## Piefke (16. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Da wurde der Text wohl geschrieben ehe die Grafik final war und dann einfach hochgeladen.
> 
> "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast".


So kommt mir das hier vor. Nicht nur, weil plötzlich andere Bremsen vorn sind, sondern auch weil es nun ganz andere Zahlen gibt. Das lässt sich mit "Vertauschen" nur schwer erklären. So hat nun der hässlichste Plastikbomber von Bremse gewonnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Da Burli schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woher du die Annahme nimmst, dass wenn es kein Shimano oder Magura gäbe alle den anderen Hersteller wählen würden, keiner aber Sram!?
> Ich finde als logisch denkender Mensch, dass die Abstimmung nur zeigt, dass sich die drei Hersteller sich relativ gleich den Kuchen aufteilen, und die große Dominanz von Shimano vorbei ist!



Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das Sram keine Stimmen bekommen würde? Sram hatte wohl sogar ein paar Stimmen mehr wie jetzt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (16. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gäbe es bei der Abstimmung keine Shimano, hätte Magura mit der neuen Bremse haushoch gewonnen. Gäbe es keine Magura bei der Abstimmung, dann läge die Shimano haushoch vorne.
> Darauf kommt jeder auch nur halbwegs logisch denkende Mensch.
> 
> G.


Spekulatius - Weihnachten naht!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2014)

Die kleinen mit Schokoladenunterseite sind besonders gut 

G.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (16. November 2014)

^Eine Formular The One aber auch, besonders knackig, mit viel Biss und richtig fein, nur halt der Preis ist nicht allzu stimmig .


----------



## Fladder72 (16. November 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> So kommt mir das hier vor. Nicht nur, weil plötzlich andere Bremsen vorn sind, sondern auch weil es nun ganz andere Zahlen gibt. Das lässt sich mit "Vertauschen" nur schwer erklären. So hat nun der hässlichste Plastikbomber von Bremse gewonnen.


Eigentlich ist das doch hier erklärt...:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...r-ergebnis-online.735875/page-5#post-12472418


----------



## Sludig667 (16. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern waren es der Eigenbau 1 (breit, robust) und der Roam 40 (leicht)
> .



Ich hätte das eher so verstanden, dass die Mehrheit für einen Eigenbau ist. Nehmt eine 23er Felge und andere Speichen, schon seit ihr auch in der Gewichtsklasse der Roam 40.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2014)

roam 40 ist doch nicht leicht???
 Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die i25 mit 505gramm schwerer als die Felge der roam ist. 
30-40gramm weniger wär man bei ex471 oder oozy trail 295. 
der roam lrs wiegt mit allem aber auch eher 1700gramm oder mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. November 2014)

Das Bike wird mir echt immer sympathischer, das “mehr-Gewicht“ ist aus meiner Sicht sehr moderat und sinnvoll eingesetzt, würd's ( wenn ich ein bike kaufen würde) genau so nehmen wie bislang abgestimmt. 
Die MT5 passt da super ins Puzzle, bin echt gespannt was nach den Paket-Abstimmungen für ein bike dasteht und hoffe es ist finanziell ein Paket nur mit Abstimmungsgewinnern drin.


----------



## toyoraner (17. November 2014)

Schön das auch mal wieder ein paar andere Hersteller in den Fokus rücken.

Mich hätte mal interessiert, inwieweit die Beläge beim Test der MT5 eine Rolle spielen könnten im vergleich zu den älteren als zu schwach verurteilten Modellen?!
Magura hat ja anscheinend bei den Performance-Belägen ordentlich nachgebessert.
Der neue 7.4er der den 7.1er bei den "älteren" Modellen ablöst, bringt wohl für ein ordentliches Plus an Bremskraft.
Vielleicht hat Magura das schon direkt bei den neueren Modellen einfließen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## klassikbike (17. November 2014)

Mir kommt es so vor als ob mtb-news kein grosser fan von Shimano ist.
OEM sollten die Shimano preise deutlich niedriger sein als angegeben, auch wurden die bremsen schwerer angegeben als sie sind.
Mir haben bei der abstimmung die Saints und die neuen XTR 9020 Trail bremsen noch gefehlt.


----------



## foreigner (17. November 2014)

Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass Basti hier Preislevels für Bremsen ausgibt, die zu hoch sind, weil er sie nicht mag. Die Angaben stammen von Basti und damit von Alutech. Ein Blick auf die Ausstattungen der aktuellen Modelle zeigt, dass da durchaus Shimano auch bei den Bremsen verbaut wird. Aber es fällt auch auf, dass das tendenziell bei den teureren Modellen der Fall ist.
Ja, bei den Gewichten passt was nicht. Shimano sind zwar gegenüber Magura oder Avid schwerer, aber das sind eher ~30g und nicht ~60g pro Bremse.


----------



## foreigner (17. November 2014)

@nuts: Ihr oder Basti wollte doch in Taiwan noch mit den Leuten von Spank sprechen, zwecks Ozzy Laufradsatz, oder auch mit WTB, ob ein 28 Speichen i23 Felge für einen wirklich leichten Radsatz mit DT Naben zu haben wäre.
Hat das geklappt, oder ist das überhaupt noch eine Option ?

(Mit DT 350 6-Loch Straightpull, Wtb i23 28Loch, DT Competition+Alunippel, wäre halt ein ~1690g Laufradsatz drin mit 23mm Innenbreite, Freilauf mit Zahnscheiben und robuster Felge. Wobei, wenn man wirklich leicht bauen will oder eine 28Loch i23 nicht verfügbar ist, dann könnte man das gleiche auch mit Spank Oozy 295 Felgen aufbauen, dann hätte man 25mm Innenweite und ~1625g! Das wäre beinahe das Gewicht des teuren E13 Radsatzes, aber sicherlich deutlich günstiger, mit besserem Freilauf (Zahnscheiben von DT) und breiterer Felge. Für mich persönlich wäre sowas der ideale Laufradsatz für das Bike. Fände es echt super, wenn wir vielleicht sowas noch in die Wahl rein bekämen ?)


----------



## Mojo25 (17. November 2014)

Bei Shimano sollte man nicht vergessen, dass die Internet-Preise deutlich unterhalb der UVP liegen. Da wird bei den OEM-Preisen nicht mehr viel zu holen sein. Die neuen MTs werden zwar auch unterhalb der UVP verkauft, aber nicht so extrem wie Shimano-Komponenten (nicht nur die Bremsen).


----------



## bsg (17. November 2014)

Bei 1625g bin ich dabei .


----------



## foreigner (17. November 2014)

Mehr als 200g gegenüber dem "Eigenbau2" sind am Laufrad halt schon eine Wort. Mir würde auch ein DT 350 Straightpull / DT Comp / Spank Oozy mit Abstand am besten gefallen.

In dem Zusammenhang:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spank-oozy-trail-295-26-wheelset-review-2014.html
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Wheelsets,44/Spank/Oozy-Trail295-Bead-Bite,14455

Dem teureren Model kann der Basti dann DT 240 und aerolite Speichen verpassen, dann kann er auch das nochmal 150g sparen. Dann wäre der bei unter 1500g bei 25mm Innenbreite.


----------



## nuts (17. November 2014)

*Laufräder*

Wir haben in Taiwan mit Spank gesprochen, der Oozy 295 käme tatsächlich in Frage. Er kombiniert quasi die Breite von der WTB-Felge oder auch dem E1700 mit fast dem Gewicht vom M1700 oder dem Roam 40 und wäre deshalb wirklich eine Ansage.

Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass der WTB-Laufradsatz vor allem aus einem Grund gewonnen hat: 32 gekröpfte Speichen. Liege ich da richtig?

Variante 1 (wenn das stimmt): Wir könnten uns von Spank auch einen Oozy Trail mit 32 gekröpften Speichen bauen lassen, das Gewicht ist dann aber wieder nicht mehr so toll.

Variante 2: Wir nehmen eine 2016er WTB Felge statt der aktuellen Frequency i25, über die dürfen wir leider nur noch nicht sprechen.

*Bremsen*

Das Ergebnis ist (je nach dem, ob man Marken oder Bremsen anguckt) sehr knapp. Ich persönlich freue mich a) das Magura endlich wieder sehr gute Bremsen anbietet und b) hier die Wahl gewonnen hat. Für Magura spricht für mich, neben dem sehr guten Produkt: Deutsch (auch wenn die MT5 nicht in Deutschland gebaut wird), 5 Jahre Garantie. Für die Sram spricht (neben dem sehr guten Produkt): Aufgeräumte Optik gemeinsam mit Sram Trigger und RS Reverb (noch nicht sicher, ob die gewählt wird). Ansonsten haben wir da zwei sehr ähnliche Bremsen gewählt: Beide ca. 380 g, beide 4 Kolben, beide einteilige Zangen, Flipflop-Hebel, keine Druckpunkt-Verstellung. 

Die eine kommt mit Mineralöl, die andere mit Dot. Habe gerade interessehalber im Wahlergebnis nachgeguckt und die (nicht explizite) Dot vs. Mineralöl-Verhältnisse angeguckt:

65 : 35 für Mineralöl bzw. 60 : 40 für Mineralöl.


----------



## Mojo25 (17. November 2014)

Naja, 8 Speichen mehr sind jetzt nicht sooo viel schwerer.
Kommen 2016 die asymmetrischen Felgen von WTB für Endverbraucher? Bei Santa Cruz gibt es die ja bereits auf den hochpreisigen Rädern als OEM-Version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (17. November 2014)

Die Nabe mit Flansch für gekröpfte Speichen ist auch ein bisschen schwerer. Und beim Laufrad läuft es eigentlich immer so: Hier ein bisschen, da ein bisschen,... oh das sind ja doch einige Gramm. Wenn die Spank Felge wirklich 450 g (in 650b) wiegt, ist sie natürlich dennoch super leicht. Was mir an den Spank (wie auch an den Sram) gefällt: Eine Speiche für alle 4 Positionen (bei Straightpull. Für gekröpft weiß ich das leider nicht).


----------



## django013 (17. November 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Naja, 8 Speichen mehr sind jetzt nicht sooo viel schwerer.


Nun, hier gibt es etliche, die geilen sich an jedem Gramm auf :O

Als ich mein Radl kaufte, waren da auch so gekröpfte Dinger dran. Ich hatte pro Woche min. 3 gerissene Speichen. Da half auch nicht ein völliger Neuaufbau der Laufräder. Habe mich dann für die Alpine von DT-Swiss entschieden. Seither (inzwischen 10 Jahre) keine gerissene Speichen mehr. Also für mich gibt es keine Alternative zur Alpine.



Mojo25 schrieb:


> Kommen 2016 die asymmetrischen Felgen von WTB für Endverbraucher?


Was ist unverständlich an: *über die dürfen wir leider nur noch nicht sprechen.*

@nuts
Mich würde interessieren, was gerade hinter den Kulissen abgeht.
Ich hatte erwartet, dass es nach dem Taiwan-"Urlaub" so richtig abgeht. Derzeit ist aber eher Funkstille an der Front.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass hinter den Kulissen mehr los ist - oder täusche ich mich da?
Könntest Du vielleicht etwas darüber schreiben, wie der Stand der Dinge ist?


----------



## Mojo25 (17. November 2014)

Er darf nicht über die Felgen sprechen, aber er kann ja sagen, ob ich richtig oder falsch liege


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *......
> *
> Die eine kommt mit Mineralöl, die andere mit Dot. Habe gerade interessehalber im Wahlergebnis nachgeguckt und die (nicht explizite) Dot vs. Mineralöl-Verhältnisse angeguckt:
> 
> 65 : 35 für Mineralöl bzw. 60 : 40 für Mineralöl.



Das macht die Interpretation des Wahlergebnisses ja so brisant, bzw. ist das beste Beispiel für Statistiken oder Diagramme in Verbindung mit Fehlern.
Deswegen gibts beim Fourcross immer das kleine Finale Aber mit der Magura sind wohl die Meisten zufrieden

G.


----------



## foreigner (17. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Laufräder*
> 
> Wir haben in Taiwan mit Spank gesprochen, der Oozy 295 käme tatsächlich in Frage. Er kombiniert quasi die Breite von der WTB-Felge oder auch dem E1700 mit fast dem Gewicht vom M1700 oder dem Roam 40 und wäre deshalb wirklich eine Ansage.
> 
> ...



Also, ich denke mal für die Eigenbau Laufräder haben verschiedene Dinge gesprochen:
Einmal der Freilauf, dann auch die 25mm Breite. Das in Kombination war alleine konkurenzlos. Beim Laufrad viel es mir auch schwer, mich zu einer Wahl durchzuringen, weil ehrlich gesagt nichts dabei war, was mich so 100% angesprochen hat.
Ich wüsste zu gerne mal das Ergebnis, wenn man den gewählten Laufradsatz und einen DT350/Staightpull/DT Comp/Oozy Felgen zur Wahl stellt. Ob da den Leuten 220g leichter oder 4 krumme Speichen pro Laufrad wichtiger sind.

Aber selbst wenn man die Konfiguration normale DT350 Naben, 32 gekröpfte DT Comp Speichen lässt und einfach statt der i25 eine Oozy 295 Felge nimmt, hat man auch rund 130g gespart (Bei 450g, ich kenne nur die 440g Angabe für die Oozy).

Bei Spank ist doch vor allem der Punkt, dass sie inzwischen sehr gute Felgen bauen. Die Naben hingegen können gegen DT 350 sicher nicht anstinken.

Fragen wir doch einfach mal so: Kann die 2016er WTB mit der Oozy mithalten ? Dann können wir uns, wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen sinnvoller ist (die ich nicht kenne) auch gerne auf die einigen.
Hauptsächlich geht es doch aber darum, vielleicht noch eine bessere Alternative für einen leichten Radsatz zu bieten. Roam 40 ist nun wirklich nicht berauschend (21mm, keine Procore-Tauglichkeit, wirklich magere 24 Seichen und dafür dann wieder nicht wirklich leicht).
Wenn ihr hinterher eh 5 Bikes zur Wahl stellen wollt, dann dürfen die auch gerne unterschiedliche Laufräder haben. (Und wenn es was besseres oder leichteres gibt als Roam 40, dann müsste der auch gar nicht auftauchen.) Wenn ihr sogar einen einfach Dämpfer wie Monarch noch zur Wahl stellen wollt (und den wollte Vergleichsweise wirklich kaum jemand), dann darf die Laufradauswahl ruhig bischen größer sein, oder den größten Unterschied machen, denn da war das Ergebnis im Vergleich nicht wirklich sehr eindeutig.
Wenn 4 Bikes mit dickerem Fahrwerk zur Wahl stehen, dann dürfen da ruhig 2 einen schweren Laufradsatz ala i25/DT350 haben und 2 einen leichteren ala Oozy/DT350. So würde ich das zumindest machen.


----------



## mahlefiz (17. November 2014)

bitte denkt an die etwas belebteren...also unbedingt 32 speichen und eine stabile breite felge...ein paar gramm mehr oder weniger sind mir dabei immer och egal. wenn die 2016er WTB felge diese dinge erfüllt und leichter ist als die aktuelle...gern, warum nicht. bei den bremsen nehm ich was kommt, fahre sie und wenn sie taugen bleiben sie, wenn nicht dann weg damit und XT dran...


----------



## nuts (17. November 2014)

django013 schrieb:


> @nuts
> Mich würde interessieren, was gerade hinter den Kulissen abgeht.
> Ich hatte erwartet, dass es nach dem Taiwan-"Urlaub" so richtig abgeht. Derzeit ist aber eher Funkstille an der Front.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass hinter den Kulissen mehr los ist - oder täusche ich mich da?
> Könntest Du vielleicht etwas darüber schreiben, wie der Stand der Dinge ist?



Also, ich hätte auch gehofft, dass es gerade mehr abgehen würde - aber da Stefan vom doc eine Verlängerung seines Gips bekommen hat, fällt der nochmals etwas aus. Mit den Komponenten geht es langsam vorwärts, da soll möglichst morgen die nächste Entscheidung beginnen.

Am Rahmen bastel ich gerade etwas weiter. Hatte es drüben schon einmal geschrieben: Wir gedenken, die Klemmung der Hauptlagerwelle anders als an den Funktionsmustern auszuführen, nämlich etwa so:





(Schraube ist natürlich noch zu lang). Was sieht man da? Eine Schraube (innen, grau), die einen Deckel (außen, hellrot) gegen zwei Spannsätze zieht, wodurch diese die Welle (das rote Ding) gegen das Yoke auf der linken Seite (im Bild das blaue rechts) klemmt. Sieht von außen schöner aus, sammelt weniger Schmutz und erlaubt eine ungeschlitzte Ausführung des Yokes.





Bin gerade dabei die Rohre, die wir nutzen könnten, einzubauen, geht aber langsamer voran als gehofft, auch weil die 3D-Daten aus Fernost nur zögerlich kommen. In diesem Bild geht der Hinterbau schon in die richtige Richtung, der Hauptrahmen noch nicht.




Ansonsten müssen die Ausfallenden neu gezeichnet werden, und da steht uns noch eine kleine Diskussion ins Haus: Wollen wir auf Boost 148 (aka die Zukunft, aka mehr Reifenfreiheit, aka mehr Steifigkeit) setzen, oder bei 142 (aka da gibt es momentan alles) bleiben? Oder schaffen wir es, einen Boost 148 Hinterbau mit einem Plättchen auszustatten, (und einem Spacer für die Bremsscheibe), sodass man darin auch 142er Hinterräder fahren kann?

Das sind so ein paar Dinge, die hinter den Kulissen laufen. Drückt mal @Stefan.Stark die Daumen, dass sein Kahnbein bald wieder eins ist.


----------



## Kharne (17. November 2014)

Also Boost 148 ist jetzt offiziell "the next big thing" ? Oder doch nur wieder ein dummer Furz von Drek?

Lass es bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ne klassische 142er Nabe kriegt man überall und kann idR problemlos umgebaut werden...


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Also ich bin eigentlich gar nicht für boost 148 (außer es gibt nächstes Jahr schon wieder nichts mehr anderes). Die Kettenlinie wird nicht schöner, aber vor allem wird der Hinterbau noch breiter und man bleibt eher dran hängen. Rein von der Baubreite ist mir 135mm sogar lieber als 142mm, wenn man das nutzt um den Hinterbau schmal zu halten (z.B. Demo).
Also ich bräucht´s nicht.
@nuts :Was ist eigentlich mit der Querstrebe im Hinterbau? Ich fände es gar nicht gut die weg zu lassen. Wir sollten an die Dauerhaltbarkeit des Dämpfers denken. (haben eigentlich welche geleckt ? Der Kaputte Monarch in Finale war ja was anderes, oder?) Verzug an der Dämpferverlängerung ist das größte Problem bei dem Rahmendesign, daher sollten wir alles tun, damit dieser so gering wie möglich ausfällt und eine Querstrebe ist die einfachste und leichteste Variante. Bitte rein damit !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Über die Achse muss ich nochmal nachdenken. Könnte es da nicht Probleme beim Ausbau mit verklemmen geben?
Und die Achse ist mit Gewinde direkt in den Hinterbau geschraubt... mh
Rohre im Hinterbau schauen nicht übel aus.

PS: Hilfe, 2 Kettenblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. November 2014)

Btw: Wo gab´s jetzt nochmal Kollisionen zwischen ISCG Aufnahme und Yoke?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2014)

@nuts 
Wenn das Tretlager nicht mitwächst führt ein noch breiterer Hinterbau nur zu Kollisionen mit großen Füßen. Wer eng steht und Schuhgröße >45 hat kriegt da je nach Hinterbaukonstruktion jetzt schon Probleme. Und die Kettenlinie wird auch nicht zwingend besser wenn nur die Nabe breiter wird. aber ein 83er Tretlager schränkt uns auch wieder ein.
Welchen Hintergrund hat 148? Mit Gewalt die +Reifen in den Markt bringen? Wieso nicht die etablierten 150mm beibehalten? Welchen Weltbewegenden Vorteil bietet der eine mm pro Seite? Ich kann ihn nicht erkennen, außer das man zwanghaft innovativ sein will.

@foreigner 
Ruhig Blut, wenn eine Option auf Umwerfer besteht muss man den Hinterbau auch für diesen Worstcase konstruieren, oder


----------



## django013 (18. November 2014)

Also erstmal: gute Besserung @Stefan.Stark !

@nuts 
Das sieht ja richtig klasse aus.
Du bist also der CADencer 

Mit der Konstruktion der Hauptlagerwelle bin ich noch nicht ganz konform.
Ich denke, die schlimmste Dreckquelle ist der Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau.
So wie ich die Zeichnung verstehe, sind die Nuten im Rahmen für Sprengringe gedacht, um als Gegner für die Schrägrollenlager zu dienen.
Bei der jetzigen Konstruktion würde das linke Schwingenauge ans Lager gepresst (es fehlt wohl noch das Gegenstück der roten Achse, welches auf den beweglichen Teil des Kugellagers drücken soll). 
Rechts würde die rote Achse für die Vorspannung sorgen und damit einen Schlitz für Schmutz und Wasser öffnen.

Ich hielte es für besser, wenn die Lager in den Hinterbau eintauchen würden (muss ja nicht viel sein - nur um den Dreck nicht ans Lager kommen zu lassen). Das hätte zur Konsequenz, dass die Bohrung des rechten Hinterbauauges so groß ausfallen müsste, dass man das Lager durchschieben kann.

Beim untersten Bild zeigst Du ja, wie es in Richtung gerade Rohre gehen soll. 
Schonmal deutlich besser, als der runde Rahmen darüber.
... aber bitte die Strebe zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr nicht knicken!

Vielleicht täuscht mich die Schattierung der unterschiedlichen Geometrien ...
Der Hinterbau sollte schon die Verlängerung des Oberrohres darstellen (im untersten Bild erscheint mir der Hinterbau etwas tiefer zu liegen).



> Ansonsten müssen die Ausfallenden neu gezeichnet werden, und da steht uns noch eine kleine Diskussion ins Haus


Hm, also ich fahr nur Rohloff - und daran wird sich auch nix ändern.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es ein passendes Ausfallende zumindest als Option geben würde.


----------



## hnx (18. November 2014)

Boost148 ist laut Trek für die 29er Laufräder gedacht, damit diese stabiler ("so stabil wie 650b") werden.

Das dieser Standard überhaupt angedacht wird wundert mich, da scheinen ja wohl dann mehr Hersteller als nur SRAM und Bontrager dafür passende Naben im nächsten Jahr zu bringen. Angeblich soll Hope auch schon Adapterkappen für die Pro2 Evo liegen haben.


----------



## Rick7 (18. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ansonsten müssen die Ausfallenden neu gezeichnet werden, und da steht uns noch eine kleine Diskussion ins Haus: Wollen wir auf Boost 148 (aka die Zukunft, aka mehr Reifenfreiheit, aka mehr Steifigkeit) setzen, oder bei 142 (aka da gibt es momentan alles) bleiben? Oder schaffen wir es, einen Boost 148 Hinterbau mit einem Plättchen auszustatten, (und einem Spacer für die Bremsscheibe), sodass man darin auch 142er Hinterräder fahren kann?



Ok spannende Info. Hm da das boost 148 ja eigentlich für 29 zoll Laufräder, zur Erhöhung der Steifigkeit entwickelt wurde versteh ichs aber nicht ganz wieso das ins ICB soll. Ich hab mir ja schon mal gedacht dass da hinter den Kulissen was ganz anderes läuft und sram irgendwann die 1x12 bringt . Klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber momentan ist der Bauraum bei den normalen Nabenbreiten ja ziemlich ausgereizt.
Ich erinnere immer wieder gerne ans tapered Steuerrohr...war ja auch trek. Wenn die jetzt mit Sram noch n richtiger big player am
boost 148 strang zieht ist da alles möglich. Bin echt gespannt was da noch kommt. Na ich glaub ihr wisst da schon mehr 

@hnx : na warst schneller


----------



## Sludig667 (18. November 2014)

Ich hoffe, dieses gedrehte Vierkantrohr im Hinterbau verschwindet wieder, dass sieht ja arg scheiße aus .. und vorteile bringts auch null 

Mach das Frässteil nen bisserl größer, dreh die Kettenstrebe um 45°, dann hast du auch mehr Platz für die Schweißnaht 

Übertreibts halt nicht mit dem "aggressive style"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2014)

Mit Schuhgröße 44,5 komme ich bei 142er Hinterbauten schon an die Sitz- oder Kettenstreben. Ich hoffe breitere Hinterbauten bleiben uns erspart...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Boost148 ist laut Trek für die 29er Laufräder gedacht, damit diese stabiler ("so stabil wie 650b") werden.
> 
> Das dieser Standard überhaupt angedacht wird wundert mich, da scheinen ja wohl dann mehr Hersteller als nur SRAM und Bontrager dafür passende Naben im nächsten Jahr zu bringen. Angeblich soll Hope auch schon Adapterkappen für die Pro2 Evo liegen haben.


Haben die mal begründet warum sie zwanghaft einen neuen Standard erfinden müssen der gewaltige 2mm schmaler ist als die lange bekannten 150mm-Naben? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ah, habs grad mal nachgelesen. 150 wird nicht genutzt weil vorher jemand da war der 150 auf 157 aufpumpen musste 
Das wunderbare ist an 148 ist dann natürlich dass herkömmliche Kurbeln nicht mehr passen. Außer bei SRAM die für ihre Kurbeln neue Spider anbieten können. Super noch ein Standard der nicht so richtig kompatibel mit den bisherigen ist. 
Und in vielen Fällen vermutlich garnicht den versprochenen Vorteil bringen wird, weil dann ein Rahmen auf 148 Boost konstruiert wird, aber in der günstigen Version womöglich eine 135/142 Nabe mit entsprechenden Achsadaptern rein kommt...


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dieses gedrehte Vierkantrohr im Hinterbau verschwindet wieder, dass sieht ja arg scheiße aus .. und vorteile bringts auch null
> 
> Mach das Frässteil nen bisserl größer, dreh die Kettenstrebe um 45°, dann hast du auch mehr Platz für die Schweißnaht
> 
> Übertreibts halt nicht mit dem "aggressive style"


Nuts hat sich eigentlich mit den Rohren sehr genau an die abgestimmte Designvorlage gehalten (großer Lob von meiner Seite!). Ist eigentlich Mehrheitsbeschluss und dieser recht schön umgesetzt. Dass man die Fräßteile evtl noch an die Rohrformen anpassen muss, ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Haben die mal begründet warum sie zwanghaft einen neuen Standard erfinden müssen der gewaltige 2mm schmaler ist als die lange bekannten 150mm-Naben? Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ah, habs grad mal nachgelesen. 150 wird nicht genutzt weil vorher jemand da war der 150 auf 157 aufpumpen musste
> Das wunderbare ist an 148 ist dann natürlich dass herkömmliche Kurbeln nicht mehr passen. Außer bei SRAM die für ihre Kurbeln neue Spider anbieten können. Super noch ein Standard der nicht so richtig kompatibel mit den bisherigen ist.
> Und in vielen Fällen vermutlich garnicht den versprochenen Vorteil bringen wird, weil dann ein Rahmen auf 148 Boost konstruiert wird, aber in der günstigen Version womöglich eine 135/142 Nabe mit entsprechenden Achsadaptern rein kommt...



Ich bin der Meinung, wir lassen den Schmarrn. Oder sind sämtliche PMs in Taiwan im Hotel wieder herumgehüpft wie die aufgeschreckten Hühner (so wie damals bei 650B), huh Boost 148 ... ?





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Ruhig Blut, wenn eine Option auf Umwerfer besteht muss man den Hinterbau auch für diesen Worstcase konstruieren, oder


Ist schon klar.


----------



## Sludig667 (18. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nuts hat sich eigentlich mit den Rohren sehr genau an die abgestimmte Designvorlage gehalten. Ist eigentlich Mehrheitsbeschluss und dieser recht schön umgesetzt. Dass man die Fräßteile evtl noch an die Rohrformen anpassen muss, ist eine andere Geschichte.


 
Beweise bitte ...

Ausser in Superturbo's Entwurf seh ich da nirgends etwas


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Eigentlich sagt´s auch schon der Schattenwurf aus. Aber Auf dem oberen Entwurf aufbauend ist ja der finale entstanden. Dass das nicht 100% so umsetzbar ist, ist ohne "spezialrohrsatz" klar.


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Viel wichtiger: Wo ist die Querstrebe?


----------



## Kharne (18. November 2014)

Wenn Hope schon die Adapterkappen dreht ist das der nächste Standart, der adabsurdum geführt wird. Ist bei den 20mm Vorderachsen das gleiche Prinzip: Breitere Flanschabstände führen zu günstigerem Speichenwinkel und damit zu nem steiferen Laufrad. Wird das Ganze wieder über Spacer realisiert kannste das auch wieder gleich in die Tonne treten.

Der Sprung von 142 zurücl auf 135mm ist schon gewaltig (bei 73er Tretlager), bei meinem alten Stereo habe ich schön das Eloxal von den Druckstreben geschubbert, am Voltage noch nix! Und schlechter einbauen lässt sich das HR auch nur, weil die Stekachse gekontert und dann noch geklemmt werden muss und dazu das Schaltwerk ab muss.

Also: Vote 4 12*135 (Maxle?)


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2014)

135 und 142 sind doch die gleichen naben, nur mit anderen achsen bzw endkappen. Von den endkappen verschwinden dann 7mm im rahmen...
boost 148 braucht ich auch nicht! Die steifigkeit kann man auch durch asymmetrische fegen steigern.

@nuts zeigt doch mal bilder vom iscg konfikt, bitte. Zur lagerung: ich hab bei der achse auf der antriebsseite so meine bedenken. Da erfolgt die lasteinleitung aus dem hinterbau über ein "loses", also nicht vorgespanntes gewinde. Ich glaube nicht, das das auf dauer gut geht.


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Es ist ja ganz einfach: Wir müssen unterscheiden in Flanschbreite der Nabe und Hinterbaubreite.
142mm Naben haben die gleiche Flanschbreite wie 135mm Naben. Die 7mm mehr verschwinden als Teil zum einfädeln im Rahmen. Das Material in dem die Achse aber geklemmt wird, wird bei beiden benötigt. Daher ist der Rahmen auch bei 142mm Achse schon 7mm breiter.
Boost 148 ist das gleiche wie 142mm, nur, dass der Nabenflansch 6mm breiter ist. Im Vergleich mit einer 150mm Achse ist das sehr wenig, da diese tatsächlich 15mm mehr Flanschbreite hat. Der Hinterbau ist aber fast genauso breit. Rein von der Rahmenbreite müsst ihr euch einfach mal vorstellen, ob ihr die vom 150mm Achsen-DH-bike im Trailbike haben wollt. Ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (18. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Rein von der Rahmenbreite müsst ihr euch einfach mal vorstellen, ob ihr die vom 150mm Achsen-DH-bike im Trailbike haben wollt. Ich nicht.



Banshee Spitfires verkaufen sich ganz gut


----------



## Kharne (18. November 2014)

Ist da der Hinterbau tatsächlich 150mm breit, oder wird der je nach Ausfallende breiter?


----------



## Sludig667 (18. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eigentlich sagt´s auch schon der Schattenwurf aus. Aber Auf dem oberen Entwurf aufbauend ist ja der finale entstanden. Dass das nicht 100% so umsetzbar ist, ist ohne "spezialrohrsatz" klar.


 
Ich weiss, das gehört hier eigentlich nicht her, aber der Schattenwurf suggeriert eine glatte Fläche und die Kettenstrebe ist auch bei deinem Entwurf eine Viereckprofil mit planen Seitenflächen.

Wenn ihr nen cleanen Rahmenlook haben wollt, warum dann so ein wilder Mix aus Rohrprofilen am Hinterbau, das macht alles kaputt, dann bleibt bei dem Funktionsmusterhinterbau(#2), der war schön schlicht.

Nothing for ungood


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2014)

Ich hoffe das mit Boost 148 war jetzt nur ein Scherz vom Nuts. Mehr fällt mir jetzt dazu auch net ein.

G.


----------



## R.C. (18. November 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ist da der Hinterbau tatsächlich 150mm breit, oder wird der je nach Ausfallende breiter?



Sind verschiedene Ausfallenden, die Kette muss aber natuerlich auch bei 150mm am kleinsten Ritzel durch den Hinterbau passen. Anders gesagt ist es fuer die Hinterbaubreite egal, ob das jetzt ein fixes oder tauschbares Ausfallende ist.


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Banshee Spitfires verkaufen sich ganz gut


Vielleicht ja aber eher trotz 150mm Hinterbau und nicht wegen. 
Ich denke der Grund ein Spitfire zu kaufen war bislang vor allem, weil es recht alternativlos in dem Einsatzbereich war.


----------



## nuts (18. November 2014)

Also die Hälfte der Rohre in dem Rendering ist noch von dem Entwurf des Funktionsmusters, die Verbindung des Hinterbaus (sowohl im Yoke, als auch drüber) fehlt natürlich auch noch.

Boost 148 war durchaus als Diskussion ernst gemeint, können auch gern über 135 und 150 diskutieren. Da muss sich ja auch ein Radhersteller entscheiden. Die Kettenlinie wird bei Boost 148 günstiger für mehr Reifenfreiheit. Das braucht man nicht nur für +, sondern auch für Matsch, kurze Kettenstreben, mehrere Kettenblätter.

Ich habe Schuhgröße 42, deshalb kenne ich das Fersenproblem nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich fand ganz interessant, dass z.B. Fatmodul den Hinterbau da wirklich bis vors Ausfallende schlank gehalten hat, das kann man schon machen; Herausforderungen sind größe Bremsscheiben oder klappernde Ketten dabei. Fand es auch interessant, das Specialized am Demo auf eine 135er Achse zurück gegangen ist.

@ONE78 was meinst Du mit "unverspannt"? Das antriebsseitig nicht die zylindrische Fläche auch noch geklemmt wird? Spannung steht ja schon auf dem Gewinde, da es die Lager vorspannt. Wie gut die Kratübertragung über die zylindrische Fläche klappt, weiß ich nicht - bei den Funktionsmustern geht's aber, und: Bei vielen anderen Bikes läuft's ja _nur_ über das Gewinde. Oder?


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also die Hälfte der Rohre in dem Rendering ist noch von dem Entwurf des Funktionsmusters, die Verbindung des Hinterbaus (sowohl im Yoke, als auch drüber) fehlt natürlich auch noch.
> 
> Boost 148 war durchaus als Diskussion ernst gemeint, können auch gern über 135 und 150 diskutieren. Da muss sich ja auch ein Radhersteller entscheiden. Die Kettenlinie wird bei Boost 148 günstiger für mehr Reifenfreiheit. Das braucht man nicht nur für +, sondern auch für Matsch, kurze Kettenstreben, mehrere Kettenblätter.
> 
> ...



Unverspannt weil das gewinde ja nur das lagerspiel einstellt. Bei zB steckachsen wird ja die nabenachse mit ordentlich kraft vorgespannt und somit liegt auch das gewinde der steckachse an. Eine vernüftige klemmung rechts halte ich da für sinnvoll.


----------



## Kharne (18. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich habe Schuhgröße 42, deshalb kenne ich das Fersenproblem nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich fand ganz interessant, dass z.B. Fatmodul den Hinterbau da wirklich bis vors Ausfallende schlank gehalten hat, das kann man schon machen; Herausforderungen sind größe Bremsscheiben oder klappernde Ketten dabei. Fand es auch interessant, das Specialized am Demo auf eine 135er Achse zurück gegangen ist.



Wie schon gesagt, habe bei meinem Stereo schön die Druckstreben abgeschubbelt, bei Schuhgröße 44,5, beim Voltage FR mit 135mm Achse 0 Probleme.

Man muss nicht auf jeden depperten Standart aufspringen! Den Hinterbau schlank zu halten anstatt ihn zu verbiegen, nur damit man Dreks Bullshit"standart" reinkriegt, ohne dass große Leute die Druckstreben wegschubbeln spart doch bestimmt auch Gewicht, oder? 

Btw: Für mich ist Syntace X12 mit RWS Achse der sauberste Standart. Die Achse kann man einfach rausschrauben, das Achsinlay wird über die Schraube, die auch das Schaltauge hält geklemmt, das Schaltauge ist ein Normteil, kriegt man fast überall für 15€, das Achsinlay ist auch einfach erhältlich und kostet nen 5er. Also keine vermurksten Rahmen, keine sündhaft teuren Schaltaugen, einfache Ersatzteilversorgung. Wenn es das jetzt mit 135mm Breite gäbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Ich klebe meine Kettenstreben links (meine "Hintere-Fuß-Seit") immer ab, weil der Lack/Beschichtung sonst sehr schnell im Eimer ist. Auch rechts geht´s bei manchen Bikes für mich eng zu und ich hab mit 42,5 keine großen Füße.
Ich persönlich bin sogar für 135mm Hinterbaubreite, weil mir ich gerne so schmal wie möglich hätte. Alternativ 142mm, wenn wir umbedingt die Einfädelhilfe brauchen. Bitte nicht mehr. Wir müssen uns eigentlich echt nicht die Kettenlinie versauen und das tun wir sonst.
Auch an meinem Enduro mit 2-fach Kettenblatt hatte ich mit 2,4er Reifen nie ein Problem mit Reifen oder Kettenfreiheit, auch im Matsch. Also, braucht man breitere Hinterbauten nicht.
Der Quatsch geht wahrscheinlich eh nur auf die +Hemoriden-schon-Reifen zurück und die werden mir nicht ans Bike kommen. Ich halte es auch nicht für sinnvoll das Bike auf sowas auszulegen, wir bauen keinen Komfort-tourer, sonder eher ein knackiges, spritziges Bike. Und schon gar nicht möchte ich mir wegen sowas  die Kettenlinie verhauen lassen, mein Kettenblatt für eine gute Kettenlinie ganz außen auf einen Spider schrauben müssen, oder keine Kurbeln mit Kettenblatt-direktmontage vernünftig fahren können. Und darauf laufen breitere Hinterbauten als 142mm raus. Oder auf einen großen Q-Faktor. Wenn man mit dem Bike auch Strecke machen will, sehr unschön.


----------



## veraono (18. November 2014)

Also ich finde neue Standarts gut wenn sie wirklich einen Zugewinn bedeuten, bei Syntace X12 finde ich ist der i.Vgl. zu alten Systemen vorhanden (in meinen Augen das eleganteste Steckachssystem das ich kenne), bei "Boost 148" kann ich das noch nicht wirklich erkennen. 
Der breitere Nabenflanschabstand mag durchaus Vorteile haben aber warum man jetzt dafür einen neuen Standart braucht wenns schon 150mm Naben mit abartiger Kettenlinie gibt erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz.
Abgesehen davon fände ich für das Bike und den Einsatzbereich ein System in Standartbreite doch mehr als ausreichend (142x12), ich weiß nicht ob da ein paar mm Flanschabstand es Wert sind sich auf eine komplett andere Kettenlinie/Kurbel/Nabe-LRS festlegen zu müssen.


----------



## foreigner (18. November 2014)

Syntace x12 (insbesondere mit RWS) ist natürlich sehr gut. Darauf können wir uns gerne einigen.


----------



## ONE78 (19. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ONE78 was meinst Du mit "unverspannt"? Das antriebsseitig nicht die zylindrische Fläche auch noch geklemmt wird? Spannung steht ja schon auf dem Gewinde, da es die Lager vorspannt. Wie gut die Kratübertragung über die zylindrische Fläche klappt, weiß ich nicht - bei den Funktionsmustern geht's aber, und: Bei vielen anderen Bikes läuft's ja _nur_ über das Gewinde. Oder?



nochmal ne nacht drüber geschlafen. warum kontert ihr das gewinde rechts nicht einfach? macht man ja bei (shimano)naben nicht anders. ihr könntet die gleiche schraube wie links nehmen (nur ohne spannsatz) und damit auch rechts das gewinde verspannen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Prinzipell wäre ich für 142mm von Syntace.
Wenns aber breiter werden soll, dann def. 150mm. Auf des rumgemämme wegen dem Q-Faktor würd ich mal garnichts geben. Wir machen hier kein Rennrad. 
Breiterer Q-Faktor ist, wie ich ja schonmal geschrieben hab, wie breitere Lenker. Hatte mans mal, will man nimmer zurück. Hat aber auch die gleichen Nachteile wie breitere Lenker 

G.


----------



## foreigner (19. November 2014)

Also 150mm wäre meiner Meinung nach komplette Katastrophe und die schlimmste Variante (nur noch getoppt von 157mm). Die Kettenlinie bei 150mm mit 73mm Innenlager ist einfach beschissen. Kenne das von manchen DH Bikes. Da muss man dann mit Spacern an der Kurbel arbeiten und sehr langen Wellen und richtig gut wird's trotzdem nicht. Da springt die Kette bei den kleinen Ritzeln beim rückwärtstreten teilweise sogar, weil der Schräglauf so groß ist. Das wäre für mich ganz ernsthaft ein "nicht-kauf-Grund", weil´s wirklich großer Mist ist. Vor allem gibt´s eigentlich gar keinen ernsthaften Grund oder tatsächlichen Vorteil sowas zu machen. Selbst wenn man das Kettenblatt auf dem Spider auf dem äußeren Platz von großen Kettenblättern montiert wird´s nicht gut. Außerdem sind "Direct-Mount-Kettenblätter" immer mehr im kommen, mit denen geht das gar nicht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die "geheime" 2016er Kurbel von Basti auch so arbeitet. Und 83mm Innenlager (und das wäre das passende für 150mm Nabe) an einem Nicht-DH oder Nicht-Freeridebike? Was soll das? Von Mehrgewicht (und das wird gar nicht so wenig) wollen wir erst gar nicht reden.
Eigentlich glaube ich eh gerade, ich bin im falschen Film bei der Unterhaltung. 150mm Nabe an einem Trailbike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also 150mm wäre meiner Meinung nach komplette Katastrophe und die schlimmste Variante (nur noch getoppt von 157mm). Die Kettenlinie bei 150mm mit 73mm Innenlager ist einfach beschissen. Kenne das von manchen DH Bikes. Da muss man dann mit Spacern an der Kurbel arbeiten und sehr langen Wellen und richtig gut wird's trotzdem nicht. Da springt die Kette bei den kleinen Ritzeln beim rückwärtstreten teilweise sogar, weil der Schräglauf so groß ist. Das wäre für mich ganz ernsthaft ein "nicht-kauf-Grund", weil´s wirklich großer Mist ist. Vor allem gibt´s eigentlich gar keinen ernsthaften Grund oder tatsächlichen Vorteil sowas zu machen. Selbst wenn man das Kettenblatt auf dem Spider auf dem äußeren Platz von großen Kettenblättern montiert wird´s nicht gut. Außerdem sind "Direct-Mount-Kettenblätter" immer mehr im kommen, mit denen geht das gar nicht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die "geheime" 2016er Kurbel von Basti auch so arbeitet. Und 83mm Innenlager (und das wäre das passende für 150mm Nabe) an einem Nicht-DH oder Nicht-Freeridebike? Was soll das? Von Mehrgewicht (und das wird gar nicht so wenig) wollen wir erst gar nicht reden.
> Eigentlich glaube ich eh gerade, ich bin im falschen Film bei der Unterhaltung. 150mm Nabe an einem Trailbike .



Wie gesagt, ich bin für 142mm.

Kann aber dein Geschriebenses nicht bestätigen. Habe eines dieser 150mm/72er Dh Bikes. Bin damit sogar etliche Touren gefahren. 
Selbst am kleinsten Ritzel gabs nie irgendwelch Rückwärtskurbelprobleme. Wobei ich natürlich dazusagen muß, das das Rad Xtr/X0 aufgebaut war/ist. Vielleicht gehts in der Preisklasse auch etwas besser funktionierend zu 

G.


----------



## FloriLori (20. November 2014)

Oh irgendwie entwicktelt sich das in eine komische Richtung. Ich bin mit 135 mm Hinterbauten superzufrieden. Meinetwegen auch 142. Aber 150 oder 148? Der Vorteil erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht...


----------



## nuts (21. November 2014)

Was heißt "entwickelt sich in eine komische Richtung" ? Weil wir Varianten diskutieren? Wir werden auch darüber gemeinsam entscheiden, ebenso über die Frage, ob eine Steckachse gewünscht wird, die ohne Werkzeug entfernt werden kann. Finde ich persönlich schön, aber da bin ich mir beim Ergebnis nicht sicher


----------



## foreigner (21. November 2014)

Ich auch nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ihr es so macht wie letztes mal. Der Grund: Syntace X-12 ist im Forum sehr beliebt. Damals gab es nur die Auswahl entweder X12 oder (wenn Schnellspanner) dann Maxle (die persönlich auch nicht sonderlich mag). Würde man ein auf X-12 basierenden Schnellspanner zur Wahl stellen, beispielsweise mit DT Spanner, sähe die Sache schon anders aus. (das ist so mein Eindruck)
Mein persönlicher Favorite für das Bike von der Achse her ist aber der:









Schöner kann man das aus meiner Sicht nicht lösen.


----------



## RedSKull (21. November 2014)

150mm am Trailbike will ich auch nicht, auf keinen Fall, bei Schuhgröße 46 - 47.
Auch keine 148mm. 

Das schrabbelt schon am Downhiller genug.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

man kKetttenlinie 150 Nabe zu 73er BB:

Wenn ich eine Hinterradnabe mit 150mm einbaubreite zur Hand nehme, und den Abstand von der Mitte des Freilaufs bis rechts außen messe, komme ich in etwa auf 27,5mm

Wenn ich nun von der Hälfte der Nabenbreite, was ja der Rahmenmitte entspricht, - also 75mm- die 27,5mm abziehe, komme ich auf 47,5mm

Shimano spezifiziert ihre Kettenlinie für das mittlere Kettenblatt mit 47,5-50mm.

Wäre also ideal. Auch in der Praxis kann ich bestätigen, dass es hervorragend passt.
Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass 150 das neue Enduromaß sein wird, aber soll auch nicht heißen, dass es das nicht vielleicht werden kann.

Handhabung:
altes Thema, ich finds mittlerweile wirklich etwas überdrüssig.

X12 ist nicht schlecht, und ja, es ist sehr beliebt - trotzdem ist es nicht der Weißheit letzer Schluss.

Es nervt mich immer noch wenn ich mein Hinterradausbaue, egal ob auf dem Trail oder daheim im Montageständer oder noch schlimmer daheim ohne Montageständer, dass ich genau 3mm Platz mit meinen finger habe, um einen Teil der Achse(den Bund links außen) zu greifen, der NICHT fettig ist. dann muss ich die Achse herausziehen, mit Fingerspitze und daumen, muss sie dann vorsichtig nach unten baumeln lassen, weil ich sie nicht in der horizontalen mit meinem 2 fingern und dem kleinen bund halten kann.

auf den boden legen mag ich sie auch nicht, weil dann wieder jeglicher Dreck und Staub vom Fett gehalten wird, bleibt also nur, sie in der Hand zu halten, oder nach demontiertem Hinterrad wieder in das Hinterrad zu stecken. Oft kann ich sie gar nicht auf den Boden legen, da das Bike im Montageständer hängt und ich sie sonst auf den Boden fallen lassen müsste, ich brauch nämlich 2 freie Hände beim Radausbau im Montageständer, eine für das Rad, eine fürs Schaltwerk, um es wegzudrücken.

Bau ich das Rad ein, muss ich die Achse bevor ich das Rad einbaue, schon halbhoch in Position legen, um sie später, bei gehaltenem Hinterrad(sonst fällt es aus dem Rahmen), griffbereit haben, da ich dann ja nur noch eine Hand frei habe und aber das Rad halten muss.

Es ist einfach kacke - ehrlich
Es gibt mittlerweile einfachere Lösungen, dass die Achse PERMANENT in der Nabe bleibt, und das ohne Kompromisse, ohne Nachteile, aber du brauchst die blöde fettige Achse nicht mehr in den Dreck legen, noch machst du dir die Finger schmutzig noch kannst du die Achse verlegen oder ähnliches.

man kann sich auch natürlich damit spielen, die Achse in eine stabile Position im linken ausfallende zu bringen. Man hat ca 0,5mm platz, um die Achse exakt im linken ausfallende zu positionieren, dass sie nicht in die Nabe steht, und trotzdem nicht herausfällt

Und WEHE du berührst dann den Rahmen


----------



## mikefize (21. November 2014)

@BommelMaster:
Haha lustig und ich dachte nur ich hab dieses Problem 

Ich finde ja, dass 135 mit einer DT 10mm Achse beispielsweise auch noch eine Überlegung wert wäre. Bei 150 komme ich auch mit 45er Schuhen auch manchmal an die Streben. Wäre jetzt kein KO Kriterium aber meiner Meinung nach einfach unnötig.


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. November 2014)

@nuts

lasst euch nicht beirren.

Es sind hier enige unterwegs, die schon mit dem Projekt abgeschlossen haben (ACHTUNG: persönliche Meinung), weil das Rad vorne 150 mm Federweg bekommen soll, das von dem abweicht, was einmal ausgemacht worden ist und sie somit beleidigt sind.

Nein, ich spreche hier keinen persönlich an, es kommt mir nur schön langsam so vor.

Mansche stellen sich das ganze wohl zu einfach vor.


BT: Ich möchte auch eine Steckachse die Werkzeuglos wechselbar ist.
Wobei bei meiner DT- Swiss der Schnellspannhebel abgebrochen und das somit bescheiden ist.

Von daher wäre eine mit Außen- oder Innensechskant sicherer.

Die Länge würde ich mich an die Verfügbarkeit der Kassetten halten, also 135 oder 142, dafür bekommt man die meisten.
Durchmesser hätte ich mit 12mm gemacht.


----------



## Kharne (21. November 2014)

Was hat die Kasette mit der Hinterachse zu tun? Rischtisch, gornix


----------



## foreigner (21. November 2014)

Ich finde lustig, wie @BommelMaster (den ich ja sonst für einen fähigen Menschen halte) sich an diesem nicht-Problem aufhängen kann.  Aber man muss sich auch absichtlich doof anstellen. (nicht böse gemeint)
X-12-Achse: Raus Schrauben, Inbus leicht in Achse verkanten und Achse am Inbus heraus ziehen (aber nicht ganz und auch dafür gibt´s alternativ Schnellspanner) bis man das Rad raus nehmen kann und die Achse stecken lassen. Kuh einfach, dauert nicht länger, als die tollen Achsen, die man in der Nabe stecken lässt.
Aber von mir aus kann man auch die Variante bauen mit dem unten offenen Ausfallende auf der linken Seite:





Das macht´s aus meiner Sicht aber nur unschöner und komplizierter. Geschlossenes Ausfallende ist steifer, aber vor allem darf ich dann bei jedem Ausbau des Rades erst einmal doch die Achse raus ziehen und reinigen, genauso wie auf der linken Seite das Ausfallende, weil ich sie mir beim Ein und Ausbau schön voll Dreck und Staub ziehe und damit dann auch die Nabenachse, wenn ich das nicht mache. Die unten offenen Ausfallenden sind für mich vor allem eins: Tasche für Dreck. Die Achse ist gefettet und liegt offen und zieht jeglichen Staub magisch an, das kommt noch dazu. Die Seite ist ja auch noch der Teil der Achse, die sich zur Klemmung aufspreizt (und da nimmt man dann ein offenes Bauteil ). Also, entweder reinigen, oder es knirscht. Wo ist denn da der Vorteil? Bei Syntace X12 ziehe ich mir beim ein und Ausbau kaum Dreck auf die Achse und auch der Klemmbereich bleibt sauber wie er ist.

Hauptsächlich ging es mir aber um die rechte Seite: Die ist auf den Bildern auf der Seite davor einfach richtig schön gemacht (Turner Bikes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2014)

Ich hab mit X12 auch kein Problem. Mein Montage Ständer hat eine halbwegs saubere Ablage, auf der sie griffbereit liegt, und auf Tour verschwindet das Ding kurz in der Hosentasche wenn ich sie nicht stecken lasse wie Foreigner.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde lustig, wie @BommelMaster
> X-12-Achse: Raus Schrauben, Inbus leicht in Achse verkanten und Achse am Inbus heraus ziehen (aber nicht ganz) bis man das Rad raus nehmen kann und die Achse stecken lassen. Kuh einfach, dauert nicht länger, als die tollen Achsen, die man in der Nabe stecken lässt.



du bist also der meinung, dass x12 bis zum Ende aller Tage bleiben kann? Es ist also die absolute Endlösung - besser geht es nicht?

Es ist also keine Überlegung wert, etwas zu verbessern, weil nämlich ein Herausziehen per verkantetem Inbus, das austarieren an einer 3mm langen Rahmenbohrung ist so spielerisch, dass es nicht nur für dich, sondern auch für alle anderen Menschen auf dem Planeten nicht nötig ist, etwas zu bauen, das in der Handhabung einfacher ist?

wie kann man sich damit zufrieden geben, mit einem OFFENSICHTLICHEN Handhabungsmangel zu leben???

Natürlich ist das nichts überlebenswichtiges, aber ehrlich, wenn ich die Wahl habe, nehme ich doch bitte das, was genauso funktioniert und einfacher in der Handhabung ist.



foreigner schrieb:


> Das macht´s aus meiner Sicht aber nur unschöner und komplizierter. Geschlossenes Ausfallende ist steifer,



DAs ist doch graue Theorie. Wie kann ein axiale geklemmte Bohrung, egal ob halb offen oder geschlossen, einen nennswerteren Unterschied in der Steifigkeit ausmachen?
das Wäre ja nur der Fall, wenn die 2 Enden der Öffnung eine relativbewegung hätten, was aber nicht auftreten kann, weil die Achse diese ja axial in Position hält. 
Und jetz komm mir bitte nicht damit, dass das offenes Ausfallende sich radial aufbiegt...





foreigner schrieb:


> aber vor allem darf ich dann bei jedem Ausbau des Rades erst einmal doch die Achse raus ziehen und reinigen, genauso wie auf der linken Seite das Ausfallende, weil ich sie mir beim Ein und Ausbau schön voll Dreck und Staub ziehe und damit dann auch die Nabenachse, wenn ich das nicht mache. Die unten offenen Ausfallenden sind für mich vor allem eins: Taschen für Dreck. Die Seite ist ja auch noch der Teil der Achse, die sich zur Klemmung aufspreizt (und da nimmt man dann ein offenes Bauteil ). Also, entweder reinigen, oder es knirscht. Wo ist denn da der Vorteil? Bei Syntace X12 ziehe ich mir beim ein und Ausbau kaum Dreck auf die Achse und auch der Klemmbereich bleibt sauber wie er ist.



das ist doch jetzt reine graue Überlegung, um deine Meinung (alles lassen wie es ist) zu untermauern. Das nach unten offene Ausfallende wird genauso wenig Dreck wirklich "anziehen" noch wird es auch nur irgendwie Probleme geben, wenn da ein Staubkorn ist. Bei einer Achse, die ich längs einschieben muss, ist das allerdings schon blöd, da schiebe ich jeden Dreckkrümel jedes mal komplett durc hdie Achse.

Auspreizung: Du hast vielleicht schon erkannt, dass der Achsflansch in dem Bild nicht konisch ausgeführt ist. Somit ist aufspreizen kein Problem.

Sorry Wenn ich jetzt etwas wehementer dagegen spreche, aber du kannst nicht, nur weil du denkst dass du kein Problem damit hast, die Entwicklung hier so hemmen. Wenn du mal ganz ehrlich zu dir wärst, wirst du bemerken (müssen), dass es eine einfachere Handhabung als X12 geben MUSS.

Und wenn man dann einen schritt weiterdenkt, ist es eigentlich nur logisch, etwas zu bauen, was die  Vorteile beider Welten vereint!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich ja nem Denkfehler, ab wo bleibt das Gewinde der Steckachse wenn sie in der Nabe verbleibt? Denn wenn ich unterwegs schnell einen Schlauch wechsel, passiert schonmal dass ich die Nabenkappe in den Dreck drücke. Das würde ich dann ja im Zweifel mit dem Gewinde der Steckachse auch machen. Oder?
Da würde ich dann den RWS-Spanner in der Hosentasche doch bevorzugen.


----------



## Kharne (21. November 2014)

Deswegen X12 mit RWS Achse


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab mit X12 auch kein Problem. Mein Montage Ständer hat eine halbwegs saubere Ablage, und auf Tour verschwindet das Ding kurz in der Hosentasche wenn ich sie nicht stecken lasse wie Foreigner.



du hast halt ne Montageständerablage!
ist die immer sauber?
haben alle Menschen einen Montageständer?
haben alle Menschen die einen Montageständer haben auch eine Ablage die 1. vorhanden 2. sauber und 3. frei ist?

Wenn du das ding in die Hosentasche steckst, hast du anschließend den Dreck von deiner Hosentasche an der Achse und die Achsschmiere in deiner Hosentasche.

Ich mein das ist nicht euer ernst, dass das "kein Problem" ist ?(überspitzt formuliert)

Die Lösung wäre auch: pro Rahmen und Rad einen Butler mit zu verkaufen, dann kann er euch die Achse halten, während ihr mit 2 Händen das Rad ausbauen könnt.

oder alternativ: man überlegt sich was andres!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2014)

Tjoa, du findest X12 wehement doof und 100% ablösungswürdig. Ich hab nix gegen Verbesserung, sehe aber nicht so zwingend Bedarf dafür schwupp reden wir aneinander vorbei. Hast du ne Antwort zu meinem zweiten Post?


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

t





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich ja nem Denkfehler, ab wo bleibt das Gewinde der Steckachse wenn sie in der Nabe verbleibt? Denn wenn ich unterwegs schnell einen Schlauch wechsel, passiert schonmal dass ich die Nabenkappe in den Dreck drücke. Das würde ich dann ja im Zweifel mit dem Gewinde der Steckachse auch machen. Oder?
> Da würde ich dann den RWS-Spanner in der Hosentasche doch bevorzugen.



Bei der Version die Foreigner mit dem Bild gezeigt hat, ist auf der rechten Seite der Nabe eine kleine Ausdrehung, dass dort ein Flansch, der auf die Achse gesteckt wird(einfach gesagt sowas wie ein Sprengring) in die Achse gehen kann, so dass das Gewinde in der Nabe verschwindet, wenn man die Achse nach links schiebt, aber diese eben nicht herausfallen kann.

Das benötigt natürlich eine spezielle Nabe, was auch möglich wäre. aber da gibts sciher wieder unkenrufe, wie es sie immer gibt...

Oder alternativ kann man einfach eine normale Achse nehmen mit nicht konisch ausgeführtem Flansch links, und das linke AUsfallende geöffnet ausführen.

Dann kann die Achse zwar immer noch herausfallen, wenn ich das Laufrad mit eingeeschobener Achse umfällt oder ich es so drehe, aber zumindest muss ic hdie Achse nicht zwingend herauusnehmen.
Dafür kann ich jede Standardmäßige Nabe nehmen.

Der Punkt ist doch:
Welche positiven eigenschaften kann ich mit einer Änderung bewirken, und welche Nachteile muss ich dafür in Kauf nehmen?

Positiv: Handhabung ist einfacher - da gibts keine Diskussion, das ist eine Tatsache. Wer will, kann dann trotzdem noch die Achse herausziehen und während dessen in die Hosentasche stecken. Es wird also keiner beschnitten in seinen GEwohnheiten, aber anderen werden neue Möglichkeiten geboten.

Negativ: Achsklemmung ist nicht geschlossen - welche nachteil haben wir dadurch? ja? welchen?
Ich wüsste keinen. Lassen wir mal die Steifigkeit zählen - dann bitte zeigt mir, inwiefern der Rahmen dadurch weniger steif wird? in welcher Größenordnung spielt sich das ab? 0,001% der Tretlagersteifigkeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> du bist also der meinung, dass x12 bis zum Ende aller Tage bleiben kann? Es ist also die absolute Endlösung - besser geht es nicht?
> 
> Es ist also keine Überlegung wert, etwas zu verbessern, weil nämlich ein Herausziehen per verkantetem Inbus, das austarieren an einer 3mm langen Rahmenbohrung ist so spielerisch, dass es nicht nur für dich, sondern auch für alle anderen Menschen auf dem Planeten nicht nötig ist, etwas zu bauen, das in der Handhabung einfacher ist?
> 
> ...



Willst du jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion über die Technik am Rad anfangen. 
Dann mach dir Gedanken über das offenliegende Schaltwerk. Sich damit abzufinden und gleichzeitig an einem ansich funktionierendem System wie einer Steckachse rumzunörgeln mußt du mal von weit oben betrachten. Das würde man dann als Wahnsinn interpretieren  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> du hast halt ne Montageständerablage!
> ist die immer sauber?
> haben alle Menschen einen Montageständer?
> haben alle Menschen die einen Montageständer haben auch eine Ablage die 1. vorhanden 2. sauber und 3. frei ist?
> ...



Also ich nehms Hinterrad immer nur in der Wildnis raus, wenn ich einen Platten hab. Und da gibts eine ganz einfache Lösung die Achse nicht in den Dreck zu legen...zumindest für die Nichtschnellspannversion. Einfach am Multitool stecken lassen und abstellen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

eine Steckachse liegt in der Machbarkeit von Alutech.

Ein Getriebe kann ALutech leider nicht so schnell aus dem Hut zaubern.

Die momentanen Getriebelösungen, die am Markt erhältlich sind, sind leider noch nicht in allen Belangen mit den Kettenschaltungen ebenbürtig(preis, Gewicht, Verfügbarkeit, usw)

aber eins kannst du dir bewusst sein: Ich würde VIEL lieber die Kettenschaltung weghaben, und die Achse so lassen wie sie ist, aber das liegt nicht in unserer Macht.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> eine Steckachse liegt in der Machbarkeit von Alutech.
> 
> Ein Getriebe kann ALutech leider nicht so schnell aus dem Hut zaubern.
> 
> ...



Aus der Richtung gesehen, stimme ich dir natürlich zu.

Die Entwicklungsarbeit der großen Firmen, die für Antriebe zuständig sind, geht solange in die falsche Richtug, solange gutes Geld damit verdient wird. Und das wird sich wohl noch lange hinziehen, man will ja Verschleißteile verkaufen 

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

Die Getriebe sache braucht halt Zeit, es ist ein riesriger Entwicklungsaufwand, den sich die Hersteller momentan irgendwie nicht trauen. Die Vorurteile sind noch zu groß "zu schwer, zu teuer, weiß net so recht". Und ja, ich habe das Thema schon in mehreren Kreisen angespochen. 

Aber da muss mal ein großer wie Canyon kommen und mit dem ersten Großserien Downhiller anfangen. Dann würde die Akzeptanz langsam kommen. Anders ist sowas in der Masse nicht durchsetzbar - das schafft Alutech sicher nicht.

Was Nicolai mit dem Effi Ion 20 macht, finde ic hganz große Klasse.

Trotzdem kann man ja im kleinen(im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) verbesserung betreiben.

Es nur deshalb nicht zu machen "weils eh so auch funktioniert" ist halt kein Argument. Menschen lebten auch ohne der Erfindung des Rades, trotzdem ist das bessere dem vorherigen vorzuziehen...

Wir können aber auch einfach alles so lassen wies ist, ich kann ja meine Achse:

a) im Rahmen austarieren
b) in die Hosentasche stecken
c) auf einem Minitool senkrecht hinstellen

oder d) der von mir vorgeschlagene Butler


----------



## foreigner (21. November 2014)

@BommelMaster :
Doch ich meine die radiale Aufbiegung des Klemmbereichs. Das ist 3mm dickes Alu. Das ist schön weich, wenn´s nicht geschlossen ist.
Nein, ich will nicht die Entwicklung hemmen. Im Gegenteil. Nach unten offene Ausfallenden sind für mich aber ein klarer Rückschritt. Verschlimmbessern wird leider oft genug gemacht.
Und eine gefettete offen liegende Achse und der Ausfallendenbereich an dem man diese durchführt und der daher auch gefettet ist zieht staub enorm an. Das ist im Sommer bei staubigem Waldboden da hinten ein einziger Dreckklumpen. Das ist nicht graue Überlegung, sondern hinterher die bittere Praxis deiner schönen grauen Überlegungen. Darum geht's.

Außerdem: Was soll die Achse denn beim Reifenwechsel im Laufrad? Fällt doch eh nur raus. Und rate mal, wo du sie dann wieder hin steckst ?


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn ihr es so macht wie letztes mal. Der Grund: Syntace X-12 ist im Forum sehr beliebt. Damals gab es nur die Auswahl entweder X12 oder (wenn Schnellspanner) dann Maxle (die persönlich auch nicht sonderlich mag). Würde man ein auf X-12 basierenden Schnellspanner zur Wahl stellen, beispielsweise mit DT Spanner, sähe die Sache schon anders aus. (das ist so mein Eindruck)
> Mein persönlicher Favorite für das Bike von der Achse her ist aber der:
> 
> 
> ...




Genau bei dieser ist mir der Hebel abgebrochen, besser gesagt dem Vorbesitzer.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @BommelMaster :
> Doch ich meine die radiale Aufbiegung des Klemmbereichs. Das ist 3mm dickes Alu. Das ist schön weich, wenn´s nicht geschlossen ist.
> Nein, ich will nicht die Entwicklung hemmen. Im Gegenteil. Nach unten offene Ausfallenden sind für mich aber ein klarer Rückschritt. Verschlimmbessern wird leider oft genug gemacht.
> Und eine gefettete offen liegende Achse und der Ausfallendenbereich an dem man diese durchführt und der daher auch gefettet ist zieht staub enorm an. Das ist im Sommer bei staubigem Waldboden da hinten ein einziger Dreckklumpen. Das ist nicht graue Überlegung, sondern hinterher die bittere Praxis deiner schönen grauen Überlegungen. Darum geht's.
> ...




ja, x12 ist das bessere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (21. November 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> X12 ist nicht schlecht, und ja, es ist sehr beliebt - trotzdem ist es nicht der Weißheit letzer Schluss.
> 
> Es nervt mich immer noch wenn ich mein Hinterradausbaue, egal ob auf dem Trail oder daheim im Montageständer oder noch schlimmer daheim ohne Montageständer, dass ich genau 3mm Platz mit meinen finger habe, um einen Teil der Achse(den Bund links außen) zu greifen, der NICHT fettig ist. dann muss ich die Achse herausziehen, mit Fingerspitze und daumen, muss sie dann vorsichtig nach unten baumeln lassen, weil ich sie nicht in der horizontalen mit meinem 2 fingern und dem kleinen bund halten kann.
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip sind die Fakten die du aufzählst schon nicht unwahr, aber es ist jetzt schon arg dramatisiert, oder?  
So schlimm is es nun wirklich nicht. Grobmotoriker  duck und weg.


----------



## H.B.O (21. November 2014)

wo ist das problem ? einfach achse nicht fetten. ich weiß dass jetzt die freaks schimpfen oder weinen werden aber das ist ausnahmsweise ein problem das mir noch nie als solches aufgefallen ist. Im ernst ihr findet keine stelle wo man die achse hinlegen kann ? (und nur weil kein fett auf der achse ist rostet es auch nicht wie wild). maxle find ich echt gut, ich hatte noch nie probleme damit und die dinger sind seit x jahren in verschiedensten ausführungen an meinen bikes.  nach unten offene ausfallenden ist so 2000 -duck und weg-


----------



## robertg202 (21. November 2014)

Was bringt mir irgendeine exotische Lösung wenn ich dann keine Ersatzteile bekomme? Irendeine Alutech-Spezial-ich-muss-sie-nirgends-hinlegen-und-bin-viel-besser-als-X12-Achse, die es genau nur von Alutech für diesen Rahmen gibt - und genau die wird kaputt. Na dann viel Spaß. Dann lieber etwas das nicht 100% perfekt in der Handhabung ist, aber 1000fach erprobt und verfügbar. Ich will mit dem Rad fahren, nicht stundenlang Ersatzteile suchen.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. November 2014)

Dann sollte man gleich den offenen Shimano 142 x 12 Standard verwenden. Da ist auf der Schaltungs-Seite  eine Mutter die im Rahmen fixiert wird. Die Achse wird einfach als Schraube mit Schnellspanner durchgesteckt, verschraubt und dann geklemmt.
Die Achse, incl. Mutter wird z. B.  auch von DT als RWS-Achse angeboten. Die die Mutter bei DT natürlich ein anderes Gewinde als die Shimano Mutter.


----------



## rmaurer (21. November 2014)

Ich bin als Laie der Meinung dass das Syntace X-12 Schaltauge generell eine Fehlkonstruktion ist und würde nachdem hier X-12 schon diskutiert wird user "Bommelmaster" der offensichtlich vom Fach ist darum bitten zu meinen 2 Punkten Stellung zu nehmen:

Genial am X-12 Schaltauge:
Bei einem herkömmlichen Schaltauge verbiegt sich das Schaltauge und schlimmtenfalls reisst nicht nur das Schaltauge ab sondern gleich die Schrauben (inkl. Gewinde) mit aus dem Rahmen aus. Da das X-12 Schaltauge als stabiles Gussteil plan am Rahmen unten aufliegt reisst nur die Schraube sauber ab, der ärgerliche Zwischenzustand dass das Schaltauge nach einem Schlag noch am Rahmen dran aber verbogen ist kommt praktisch nicht mehr vor. (es sei denn die Schraube verbiegt sich nur ohne gleich abzureissen aber dass dürfte bei einer Aluschraube eher selten der Fall sein?)

Fehlkonstruktion:
Bricht die Halteschraube ohne gleich ersetzt zu werden oder ist sie nur unzureichend angezogen/gelockert verliert der gesammte Hinterbau aufgrund dieses offenen seitlichen Schlitzes im Ausfallenden doch an Stabilität?

Das man auf Teufel komm raus den Gewindeeinsatz + Schaltauge mit der gleichen Schraube fixieren muss erschliesst sich mir hier nicht - man könnte doch den Gewindeeinsatz wenn nötig mit einer 2ten kleinen Schraube fixieren, genauso wie es Cube bei den neuen Rahmen mit X12 auch macht. Für mich als Laien schaut das weitaus stabiler aus als die seitlich geschlitze Konstruktion von Syntace. Also warum zum Teufel haben die das so gemacht? Um alles mit einer Schraube fixieren zu können? Damit man die Laufradspur mit einem exzentrischen Gewindeeinsatz noch nachträglich einstellen kann? 

Und könnte das einer der Gründe sein warum viele Hersteller vom originalen X-12 Schaltaugen Design wieder abgehen?





Es wäre doch interessant ein Schaltauge zu haben welches
1) ein "digitales" Bruchverhalten zeigt (also entweder ganz ab oder dran aber nicht verbogen und dran)
2) Der Hinterbau bei Bruch und fehlender Ersatzschraube / lockerer Befestigungsschraube trotzdem die volle Stabilität behält?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2014)

Ich fahre seit 2010 Räder mit X-12 Achse. Probleme hatte ich schon viele, aber die X-12 Achse hat einfach das gemacht was sie soll...


----------



## Kharne (21. November 2014)

Warum die Hersteller von Standardschaltaugen weggehen? Weil sie mit Eigenkonstruktionen mehr Geld verdienen.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. November 2014)

Hallo,

ja warum machen es manche so und so. Die Sache ist ja halt auch, dass eine Konstruktion nie perfekt ist. Syntace hatte damals halt die Idee, eine Simple, einfache, und variable Konstruktion zu machen. 
Es war halt damals, vor warscheinlich mittlerweile rund 5-7 Jahren sicher im besten Wissen und gewissen gemacht worden - so langsam kommen die ersten Kritikpunkte auf - eigentlich ein guter Schnitt.

DAs mit der Spur und Sturz Einstellung war sicher als Verkaufsgrund gedacht, um vielen Rahmenherstellern mit ihrem Produkt "X12" das Rahmenrichten zu ersparen.
In der Praxis wurde das halt jetzt nicht angewendet. Viele wissen gar nicht dass die "0" auf dem Insert beudeutet, dass keine Spur und Sturzeinstellung vorhanden ist.

Der Grund, warum die Hersteller jetz was eigenes bauen, ist, dass sie die Lizenzgebrühren umgehen. Ich glaube pro Rahmen war das mal 1 Euro. Das summiert sich halt

Daher werden nun patente umgangen indem die in den Patenten beschriebenen Punkte nicht gestört werden.

Und natürlich unterliegt alles einer Verbesserung, auch das X12.
Die X12 Schaltaugen habe nauch probleme wegen dem Schalten gemacht, weil sich das Schaltauge verdrehen konnte.

Es wird auch eine Zeit nach X12 geben - einer wird damit halt anfangen.

Spätestens wenn ein "großer" was neues baut, werdet ihr es alle haben wollen.
Nur wenn man selber was neues machen könnte, ziehen alle ihren Schwanz ein  Das ist leider die negative Seite von Crowdsourcing


----------



## nuts (24. November 2014)

Also, die Umfrage zur Hinterbaubreite ist online. Wir haben intern entschieden, das X12-Schaltauge nicht verwenden zu wollen; weil wir a) im Team alle schon Probleme damit hatten und b) es Lizenzgebühren kostet. Wir hören gern, was ihr für Ideen dazu habt. Bisher ist der Plan, dass es sich in jedem Fall nicht verdrehen kann (auf jeden Fall parallel zum Ausfallende (gerichtet)). Das Bruchverhalten ist in der Tat interessant, gibt ja auch Leute, die durch einen Schutz diese Funktion des Schaltauges umgehen - zu Recht?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. November 2014)

Bei konventionellen Schaltwerken war es bislang manchmal günstiger, das Schaltwerk zu tauschen als das Schaltauge.
Schaltauge bei Alutech kostet ja mit Versand soviel wie ein konventionelles XT oder X9 (ohne plus).

Bei 1x11 ist das ja erstmal keine Option, da ist ein Schaltauge das zuerst nachgibt besser.

Hatte  schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, was in die Speichen gewickelte Schaltwerke angeht.
Am wichtigsten ist eigentlich, dass sich das Schaltwerk garnicht erst in die Speichen wickeln kann, damit nicht auch das Laufrad hinüber ist - das hat IMHO Liteville mit dem Schutzbügel am besten hinbekommen. Mit den neuen Shimano-Schaltwerken ist das ja auch wieder hinfällig. Ich sehe da irgendwie keinen Fortschritt, die Bikeindustrie sieht das offenbar nicht als Problem bzw. liefert eben diesen hässlichen Plastikring am Laufrad mit.
Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass ein Schaltwerk defekt gebogen wurde, OHNE dass das Schaltauge zuerst nachgab. Canyon hatte mal so dämliche Schaltaugen, die brachen nicht, sondern drehten sich um die Steckachse hoch; da war dann Schwinge, Schaltwerk und Laufrad beschädigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (24. November 2014)

Also wenn das Schaltauge geschraubt und nicht geschweißt ist, dann wäre das schlicht genial 
Zumindest für so exoten-Radler wie mich.

Ich habe hinten zwar kein Schaltwerk, aber eben den Kettenspanner der Rohloff. Den hat es mir schon bei 2 Unfällen so verbogen, dass ein Weiterfahren unmöglich war. Der Rahmen war glücklicherweise härter und hat keine Macke bekommen.
So konnte ich den Kettenspanner in der Werkstatt wieder richten und weiter Freude am Fahren haben 

Alles was ich mir wünsche ist, dass man die Rohloff auch weiter verwenden kann.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Umfrage zur Hinterbaubreite ist online. Wir haben intern entschieden, das X12-Schaltauge nicht verwenden zu wollen; weil wir a) im Team alle schon Probleme damit hatten und b) es Lizenzgebühren kostet. Wir hören gern, was ihr für Ideen dazu habt. Bisher ist der Plan, dass es sich in jedem Fall nicht verdrehen kann (auf jeden Fall parallel zum Ausfallende (gerichtet)). Das Bruchverhalten ist in der Tat interessant, gibt ja auch Leute, die durch einen Schutz diese Funktion des Schaltauges umgehen - zu Recht?


Was kann man da denn bei ner Eigenentwicklung am ICB sparen? Und welche Problemehattet ihr damit?


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2014)

Den € Lizenzgebühr/Rahmen.

Probleme? Srsly? Kenne da nur Grobmotoriker, die es schaffen die RWS Achse abzureissen, bzw. die original Syntace Achse zu verhunzen  Das Schaltauge erledigt auch seinen Job. Aber für ein eigenes Schaltauge kann man halt 35€+ Versand verlangen, während das Syntace Schaltauge überall für 15€ erhältlich ist...


----------



## nuts (25. November 2014)

Bei mir aufgetretene X12-Probleme:

1. Schaltauge bricht ohne Not ab
2. Schaltauge zeigt nicht in Fahrtrichtung
3. Gewindeeinsatz dreht durch

Ich mache hier mal zu, Diskussion zum Thema Achse geht ja drüben.


----------

